# Sleep number bed



## LuvCicero

I had to start a chit-chat!! It is time for a new mattress in this house and I would like to know if any of you have a 'sleep number mattress' and if you like it? I would appreciate good suggestions or info before I shop this week. I wonder what number Cicero would be....ound:


----------



## DAJsMom

My parents have one. They got it a long time ago before it was called Sleep Number. They love it.


----------



## Leeann

We love ours, we got it because we wanted a King size bed but had no way of getting one up our stairs and the sleep number bed comes in like 6 boxes making it easy to bring up. DH likes his bed on the hard side where I like mine more soft so we both got what we wanted  Riley & Monte sleep on my side so they are a 35.


----------



## trueblue

I don't have one of those, but I do have a Tempur-pedic, and I can't believe I waited so long to buy one. I LOVE it. I used to have this nagging muscular pain under my shoulder blade. DH got annoyed having to rub the knot out of my back every night. Not any more. It has made a world of difference.


----------



## janelle

*Sleep Number Bed*

I have two Sleep Number beds. I have a king size in our guest bedroom and
a king size split twin in our bedroom. My husband and I love the beds. I prefer
the king size twin split. We have the massage feature and adjustable beds.
I read in bed alot so I can elevate my twin side for reading. If you every use
a dust ruffle or box ruffle it can be a major project. I bought a box ruffle and cut it. I velcro the box ruffel to the base of the bed. Instead of taking the
bed apart.


----------



## Missy

Great thread Dale. I too think we are soon due for a new mattress. curious to what people say. Also would like to hear more about the tempurpedics too.

Before we got our Beauty Rest... we tried the sleep number for the :30 day trial. At the time, I didn't feel like it was any better than a regular mattress and I got freaked out having to have my bed plugged in! But since then we have stayed in hotels that had them and I have loved them. I think all hotels should be required to have them...one of my big pet peeves with hotels is that the beds are always rock hard.


----------



## Lilly's mom

O.K. heres one for you. We have the sleep number with a tempurpedic topper. ound:I got the "bed" situation covered. I love both. In the past 17 years it seems I have ended up in bed on rest for various reasons so it must be comfortable for me. We had a water bed but after 15 years it had to be replaced thus the sleepnumber. BUY it and you won't regret it.


----------



## danak

One more voice for the Sleep Number. Tempurdepic is tooooo hot for me and being a "woman of size" I feel like I'm sleeping in bowel of Jello.

I do have an electric bed, as it really stopped acid reflux. So with the Sleep Number on the electric bed, I know what the beds in heaven will be like. I am told I don't snore now, but then it was only heresay that I ever did!

I would buy it again in a minute and I think they're on sale now. The dogs like it too as they like a softer mattress than I do.

Danak

Dana


----------



## Milo's Mom

We love our sleep number bed and also have a tempurpedic topper. Highly recommend it!


----------



## marjrc

Laurie should be on here soon with her input because I know she also has one. She and Dana were praising it at one point last August at National. I am curious about this bed and should look into it. I hear it really helps the aches and pains.


----------



## Leeann

Hmmm looks like I may have to look into getting a new topper everyone loves.


----------



## LuvCicero

Thanks to everyone for posting!!! I think we will shop this week and decide on which Sleep Number to get. If I understand correctly we can return it within 30 days if we don't like it. I'm sure ready to wake up without an aching back. 

I had one person tell me they got the tempurpedic bed but when they turned over during the night it took it a while to 'return' and fill up the space at his back so he returned it and got the Sleep Number and loved it. I guess the tempurpedic topper for the sleep number is thinner so it doesn't take it long to retain it's shape. Not sure if I need the topper or not. :frusty:


----------



## Milo's Mom

You can buy the toppers online - I got ours from Overstock - a really good deal!


----------



## suzyfrtz

DH wanted a Sleep Number bed because of all his aches and pains. So, we got one. He can't sleep on it and is back in the guest room! 

So I'm on the Sleep Number bed and really wish I had my old bed back, which I gave to my son. Cazzie and Chelsie like it though.



Suzy


----------



## LuvCicero

Suzy, Thanks for the info and it's nice to see you online! I have already told DH that we are not getting rid of the old mattress till I know I like the sleep number. I think we can return it within 30 days if we don't like it ... I will make sure about that. My aches and pains may just be an age thing ~ but I'm hoping a change will help. We will be shopping this week!


----------



## Laurief

yes, Marj, I finally did see this tread.
We got our bed a few years ago, and it was one of the best investments I ever made - then I convinced Dana to get one too - hehe
I have fibromyalgia as most know, and if is very hard on the pressure points in a normal bed. my number is "35" and I sleep better now than I ever did!! 
It was well worth the money for us. the other advantage is that when hubby turns over or I turn over, the other is bounced around & are not woken up!


----------



## Maxmom

I also have the sleep number bed with the adjustable feature. I read a lot in bed and I love that feature! My DH prefers his bed soft and by back hurts if I go too soft, so my side is more firm.

I've had my sleep number bed for about 4 years and haven't regretted it one minute.


----------



## Pixiesmom

My parents had the sleep number bed, got rid of it, and now have the tempurpedic. I stay at their house frequently to watch the "tzu crew" while they travel, and have slept on both. Honestly, I don't really like either bed. I know I must be the only goofball out there who thinks this, but I love my cushy pillowtop Serta mattress. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Maxmom

I would recommend you try the sleep number bed without the topper at first. You may discover you don't need it (I don't). Then if you had trouble sleeping, you could add the topper to try it that way. Make sense?


----------



## Perugina

danak said:


> One more voice for the Sleep Number. Tempurdepic is tooooo hot for me and being a "woman of size" I feel like I'm sleeping in bowel of Jello.
> 
> I do have an electric bed, as it really stopped acid reflux. So with the Sleep Number on the electric bed, I know what the beds in heaven will be like. I am told I don't snore now, but then it was only heresay that I ever did!
> 
> I would buy it again in a minute and I think they're on sale now. The dogs like it too as they like a softer mattress than I do.
> 
> Danak
> 
> Dana


I've tried the Sleep Number bed in the store. I loved it, husband wasn't as impressed. His father works at a mattress store and is encouraging us to try a tempur pedic, but like you, I tend to run hot so am not sure I would like it...


----------



## Scooter's Family

We have one, so do both of my sisters. I really like ours but both of them don't. I too have fibromyalgia and I'm not so sure if it helps with that. We don't have a tempurpedic topper but we have the pillow top. I bought a feather bed to put on it too but DH really hated it so it's in the closet. Guess the kids will use it when they sleep in the theater room with friends. 

Let us know what you think Dale, I'd buy it again.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

My parents have a sleep number bed. I have slept on it a few times when they were out of town, and I loved it! I too have fibromyalgia and must have a comfy bed to sleep in. We have a Simmons pillowtop- it's ok, but we did have to have it replaced last year (thank goodness for warranties!) because after just a couple years, the areas where we sleep had dipped in and we felt like we were sleeping in holes!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Beth, I loved my pillow top bed too. Then we bought a "memory foam" "Swedish bed" (actually, it was made in Detroit) and I loved it. I know many people do not, because once you get in place, it's hard to get out. Call me crazy, but I loved it. Maybe it reminded me of being swaddled in the crib! 
Probably I should pump up my sleep number. I feel like I'm in a water bed sometimes. 

Anyway, keep your old mattress - we all have our own comforts when it comes to nighty-night!

Suzy


----------



## Julie

We have been discussing (ok---complaining  ) at our house about our bed mattress as well. It is funny how this topic came up! 

We had an old mattress that we replaced just a year ago. The mattress we have is our first queen size bed ever. We always had a full size. Right at first it was great...but it is less then a year old and I would personally stick it in the salesperson hind end! We can not take it back.  This was a beautyrest close out model that we got a good deal on,or so we thought-----:frusty: I think we just got snookered as I'm sure a better quality beautyrest would of been great. None the less----words of warning Dale----do not fall for a "closeout" mattress/price. Our mattress is one you do not flip,and it has permanent slopes in it where we sleep and a huge ridge in the middle.YUK.

Before we got this mattress--we were thinking about a temperpedic,but co-workers of my husband's said they had had one and when you sweat,it makes it stink. My husband was scared off by that(I don't even know if it is true)....but my Mom replaced a water bed with a sleep number and she loves it.

We think a sleep number bed will be next when the day comes we get back on our feet. 

Please make sure you have a warranty and a reputable place that will stand behind it.:thumb:


----------



## Brady's mom

I have the temperpedic and love it! I have had it for 5 years or so. It did take me a few weeks to get used to it, but I have a hard time sleeping on anything else now. I use a temperpedic pillow too and it really has helped with my neck and back pains. 

My aunt and uncle have the sleep number bed and they love it. My parents have the temperpedic too and they love it.


----------



## Julie

Does anyone know cost -wise how the temperpedic and sleep number compare?:ear:


----------



## Missy

the one good thing I have heard about the tempurpedics is dust mites can't live in there. Did you know the average mattress doubles in weight over the years because of all the mites and dust in them.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Gross Missy!!! TMI! I could have lived quite happily never knowing that!

I do take off the mattress pad, wash it in hot water and vacuum the mattress, I always have. DH accuses me of having OCD but I see nothing wrong with it. I'm just clean!ound:


----------



## Missy

Ann, I do the same thing...want me to delete that post? and then you can delete yours and no one will be the wiser...


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL Missy! He vacuumed just before the boys and I got home with Murphy because he knew I'd freak out if the house was messy! When I'm stressed I clean and cook so the house was spotless when I left Friday after worrying all day if we were going to get him. I didn't cook because I wanted to be able to leave if/when she said we could come. If I'm worried I feel much more at ease if the house is all in order!
Do you clean and change sheets before you go out of town so you come home to a clean house? (I do!)


----------



## Maxmom

Clean sheets are my "comfort food"! lol


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL Janan, I know just how you feel! Our housekeeper comes on Monday so NOBODY is allowed near my bed when the sheets have just been changed until I get in. Now my youngest son is the same way, he gets so excited when he knows he has clean sheets on his bed. DH thinks we're nuts!


----------



## Missy

clean sheets are better than sex! I always take a shower before bed if I have clean sheets... and sometimes I make DH too. Clean sheets are delicious. And yes, I do make the bed before I leave on vacation...LOL. so how do I reconcile letting my boys on the bed after they have been out in the rain? well, never under the covers!


----------



## LuvCicero

I think I would like the tempurpedic if it keeps you warmer since I am always cold, but DH burns up and we both turn a lot and I have heard you sink down and it's harder to turn ~ but I think I will check one out. We have enjoyed the Simmons pillow top but it has finally worn out and it's time to replace. I think I would like to set my number just for me since DH likes it firmer. Know my problem? We spoon and "could" sleep on a twin bed :biggrin1: so I'm wondering if the adjusting will help. I will let you know what we decide....and if DH likes sleeping on my softer side. ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Missy said:


> clean sheets are better than sex! I always take a shower before bed if I have clean sheets... and sometimes I make DH too. Clean sheets are delicious. And yes, I do make the bed before I leave on vacation...LOL. so how do I reconcile letting my boys on the bed after they have been out in the rain? well, never under the covers!


LOL!!! I won't say that, only been married a few years, I'd get in trouble!


----------



## LuvCicero

Clean sheets are GREAT. I remember when Mother hung them on the clothesline in the sunshine and how fresh they smelled...and she always ironed our pillowcases! We didn't even have a great mattress but we slept soooo good.


----------



## LuvCicero

Update....
I have been having test run and they have poked and looked at everthing...and I check out great...just still have the chest pains. But...all this has slowed us down on shopping for a mattress. We did finally go today and ordered the sleep number bed and they said it would be about two weeks till it is delivered. I told the guy I can get flossies delivered overnight....lol So give me about 3 weeks and I will let you all know if a sleep number is a good restful night!!


----------



## JASHavanese

We got one bed from Sears that made me feel like Wilma Flinstone sleeping on a rock so back it went. Then we got their top of the line. It's got silver ions in it to kill bacteria. I don't have a clue how that works but the bed......hm. If I knew of a better bed this one would be back in their store. It's got a 20 year warranty on it so I guess I have time to look around. Laying in the middle of the bed is like laying on a huge lump. Are all kind size beds that way because of the foundation?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Dale-Sorry you're still having chest pain but glad the doc hasn't found anything serious. Aren't you glad you have Cicero to snuggle up with?! 

Jan-I've never felt a lump in the middle of the bed unless DH is crossing over onto my side! Then I just give him a "gentle" kick and he moves back to his side!


----------



## ls-indy

janelle said:


> I have two Sleep Number beds. I have a king size in our guest bedroom and
> a king size split twin in our bedroom. My husband and I love the beds. I prefer
> the king size twin split. We have the massage feature and adjustable beds.
> I read in bed alot so I can elevate my twin side for reading. If you every use
> a dust ruffle or box ruffle it can be a major project. I bought a box ruffle and cut it. I velcro the box ruffel to the base of the bed. Instead of taking the
> bed apart.


I did the exact same thing! Great minds think alike!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Thanks for the post. DH is "always" the lump in the middle of my bed...right against my back...breathing on my neck. ound: They called today to tell me it will be 7 to 10 days before we get the bed...and I'm excited and hope we like it. Now I have time to find the stick on velcro for the dust ruffle ~ thanks you two for that tip.


----------



## Laurief

Aww - while "spooning" just go to one side of the bed!!  You will love the fact that when he turns and bounces, that you dont feel it. With Fibromyalgia, I do not sleep well, and am constantly moving, and with the sleep number bed, I do not disturb him, which is great!! And because I dont sleep well, when I do, I like to stay that way, and if he comes to bed late, I dont know it! All three dogs sleep with us, but it does not seem to bother my sleep at all. I hope you really like the bed!!
Laurie


----------



## LuvCicero

Laurie, I do like my side since I'm not a middle of the bed person. I told him I guess he will get use to my softer side (and I'm sure he doesn't even know I have one since I've taken to calling him DH...and he is sure it isn't for Dear. He's a mover and jumps in his sleep so it's good news for you to tell me that I may not feel that all during the night. Thanks!!


----------



## Julie

I'm curious how this turns out Dale. We have been thinking about a new mattress.....I'm tired of waking up feeling worse then I did when I went to bed!


----------



## JASHavanese

Milo's Mom said:


> We love our sleep number bed and also have a tempurpedic topper. Highly recommend it!


I found the temper pedic bed today and laid on it. The first 20 minutes were wonderful then the back pain started so that one's out. Where do you find the sleep number beds?
There was an adjustable bed I laid on and the salesperson started up the vibrating part of it. I told her to shut that thing off. If I wanted a bed that did that, I'd let my dogs get fleas again and have it for free. ound:
The adjustable bed was great with the legs up a little but then I turned on my side and ouch, my back!
This bed shopping is going to drive me to drink. I've been doing it since January and have 2 new king sized beds in my room that I don't like. :frusty:


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan, check to see where a Select Comfort store is in your area. They are the ones that have the sleep number bed. We also tried the temperpedic and stayed on it a while, but I didn't like it as well as the sleep number. I will post to let everyone know when we get it and then about 10 days later to let you know if I love it or hate it. If we don't like it ~ it will go back. But I can say that just resting on it in the store set on 30, I didn't want to get up and didn't feel pressure on any part of my body!!


----------



## danak

By the way, I have my Sleep Number Queen mattress on an electric bed. It all works together. 
I also turned off the vibrate.
Dana


----------



## LuvCicero

Man called to say our bed would be delivered on the 9th and set up. Christmas in May...yeaaa. Hopefully, after a few nights I will be feeling like a new person.


----------



## danak

Remember it may take a few nights to find your number. Don't give up if it does. I actually have two numbers. One when my back is hurting and another when isn't.

Danak


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> Update....
> I have been having test run and they have poked and looked at everthing...and I check out great...just still have the chest pains. But...all this has slowed us down on shopping for a mattress. We did finally go today and ordered the sleep number bed and they said it would be about two weeks till it is delivered. I told the guy I can get flossies delivered overnight....lol So give me about 3 weeks and I will let you all know if a sleep number is a good restful night!!


((((((((((((((Dale)))))))))))))))))))) I just saw this. I hope all is ok. Sending hugs


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> Jan, check to see where a Select Comfort store is in your area. They are the ones that have the sleep number bed. We also tried the temperpedic and stayed on it a while, but I didn't like it as well as the sleep number. I will post to let everyone know when we get it and then about 10 days later to let you know if I love it or hate it. If we don't like it ~ it will go back. But I can say that just resting on it in the store set on 30, I didn't want to get up and didn't feel pressure on any part of my body!!


Yikes there are a bunch of sleep number beds. What's the difference between a c2, p7, i 10 etc????????? This bed is cheaper than the one we got from Sears that has the hard line down the middle that makes it really tough to curl up in.


----------



## JASHavanese

I just found out a couple days ago that if your doctor writes you an rx for a bed you don't pay sales tax on it. That's how it is here in Texas but I don't know if it's in other states


----------



## Scooter's Family

My MIL had a prescription for her Sleep Number bed and was able to write it off her taxes as a medical expense.

Dale-I hope you love your bed!!!

Jan-Hope you find one you like, you'll be like "The Princess and the Pea" and have mattresses stacked to your bedroom ceiling!!!


----------



## SMARTY

I'm very late getting to this thread. The people I know with the SNB love them. I have the Tempor-Pedic and would never change. It has helped my back more than any doctor, chiropractor or medication. My back is a real mess: degenerative disk, arthritis, and 3 fractured vertebrae. When I travel I carry muscle relaxers, pain med and Ambien to make sure I do not have to deal with my back pain and lack of sleep. I don’t like the pills but it beats having a miserable time.

Good luck with your new bed.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I was just telling DH last night that the last few times I've stayed at a Hampton Inn I've slept so well! They have some sort of bed, I think they call it Heavenly Bed, that are so comfortable. Big, fluffy comforters and pillows too! We try to stay at Hilton properties because we get reward points so Hampton Inns fit in there. 

For anyone with back problems or trouble sleeping in strange beds, you might want to give it a try. I usually suffer in hotel beds but these have been a pleasant surprise.


----------



## LuvCicero

I love Hampton Inn and their beds are great. You can order their 'Cloud 9' bed on their site. It is a good nights sleep. 

I should have thought about asking the Doctor for an order since DH has had back surgery...

Jan, I think the different numbers are if you get the adjustable frame to raise your head and feet...or pillowtop...just what extras you want. 

I'm excited because I will finally get to hold a remote...and can change DH to any position I want as he sleeps. ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Jan-Hope you find one you like, you'll be like "The Princess and the Pea" and have mattresses stacked to your bedroom ceiling!!!


We checked out the sleep number beds today and liked them in the store however don't know which one to order. We laid on the queen size c 2 because that's where they show you the pressure points with their electronic gizmo. Laying on that thing was unreal. We kept rolling to the middle of the bed and crashing into each other.
The salesman said that's because it doesn't have the topper on it and to go look at the top of the line king size bed they had in the store and try it. I asked for a middle of the line bed and they didn't have one in the store, so top of the line it was to try out.
The salesman said the only difference between the top of the line and the bottom of the line was the thickness of the foam over the air chambers as far as the actual bed goes. Then you have the remote with a cable on it and another remote without a cable and they have one that has a sort of temperpedic top to it to compete with them. Dang that thing hurt my back.
So anyhow, I'm lost. I know I don't want the c2 however he said that we kept rolling to the center of the bed because it was a queen size and not a king size and that a king size had better air chambers where you don't roll to the center. <shrug>
Having the remote ON the cord sounds better to me than a remote without a cord. My husband puts things away and good luck finding them.
Nobody is saying which sleep number bed they have. Please help there. Which one and why?
I just may be a princess and a pea story but let me show you what the new bed we got from Sears is like. This thing is the top of the line and there's this hard and high line right down the middle of the bed. I figured out a way to show Sears what it was doing and will post the pictures here.
Dang I have ugly legs in the pictures so stop laughing or I won't tell you our good news :croc:
Anyhow, look at the top picture. That's my legs laying toward the edge of the bed. See how my knees go down into the bed and are cozy?
Now look at the bottom picture. I turned over and laid the same but with my legs on the middle hard part of the bed. See how my knee goes up in the air and can't even touch the bed? That's how steep of an incline there is with that center hump.


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> Jan, I think the different numbers are if you get the adjustable frame to raise your head and feet...or pillowtop...just what extras you want. :


The different numbers are different toppers on the beds and different remotes that go with them. There's something like an inch and a half of cushion between the c 2 and the i 10. (or more, I got lost in all the numbers)
http://www.selectcomfort.com/air_mattress_beds/sleep_number_bed.cfm
Can you cancel your order and just be up front with them about wanting to save a couple of hundred dollars and send a doctor's rx with the order to save the sales tax and order it again with the rx? They might be understanding


----------



## sweater32

Dale, Thank you so much for starting this thread. We too are due for a new mattress. Currently, we have a king size twin split, soft side, waterbed with a pillow top, we purchased it 8 years ago. The sides became rounded and it is horrible to sleep on now. Our bed is very high and with the fibromyalgia, I literally have to crawl into bed on all fours, to the middle, so I don't roll off!! We have been looking and looking at reviews of the beds. We went to the store and tried the Sleep number and I was not impressed but can you really judge all the different settings in 15 minutes? And, I love clean sheets!!! That is the ultimate, best way to end a day! My mother used to hang the sheets outside and they smelled so good. I have been asking years for clothes poles so I can do the same. The sun bleaches the whites to be whiter, and less ironing was needed because drying on the line removed a lot of the wrinkles. 

I do have a question to the others who have fibromyalgia. I was diagnosed 3 years ago and at that time it was the pressure points that hurted so much, manageable with meds and I would have periods of remission. Lately, my whole body hurts and getting to the point, it is unbearable. Last night I told DH that the only thing that didn't hurt when I went to bed was my little finger and my nose. I wasn't 
Exaggerating.
I went back to my doctor, for I am scared, it is something more than fibro, to hurt this dang much with less and less remissions. My whole body has a deep ache to it. And it feels like every bone has a deep hurt. When I first lay down at night I feel this additional, awful wave of pain that starts at my feet and travels up to my head in a matter of seconds,. If you touch me lightly on the back/arm/leg it causes immense pain. If I sit less than five minutes, I become stiff. I can't go up the stairs normally anymore.....one step at a time. Does any one elses hurt this bad, unbelievable pain?


----------



## LuvCicero

We got the sleep number bed on Sat and have slept in it for 3 nights now and so far "We love it". In fact, I'm surprised we have slept so well since I thought we would have to adjust the numbers more and get use to it.
The first night when I put it on 35 and felt it change and hug every part of my body&#8230;raised the head and foot a little&#8230;I completely relaxed. Usually it takes me a while to go to sleep&#8230;sometimes an hour or so because I'm thinking of 'everything'&#8230;.and I was only thinking, "Oh, this really feels good and fits everywhere." When I came downstairs the next morning, DH said, "Well, you must really like that bed because you have slept till 10:40!!" WHAT? I looked at the clock and he was right. "What about church&#8230;it's Mother's Day." He told me that was why he let me sleep, that evidently I needed to catch up and that the girls and boys would all be here later. I was to shocked to say much. Then I realized my throat was not burning from acid reflux that has been a problem for a year. Oh yes, raising the head of the bed is a good thing!!
Yesterday morning when we got up I happen to think of something. I ask DH if he had gotten up during the night to go to the bathroom and he said he had. It hit me ~~ I had not known that he had moved for 2 nights. I always know when he gets up during the night&#8230;."which makes me then get up to go also"&#8230;and I knew each time he turned over during the night. I had slept for two nights without waking or feeling him roll or getting up. My back and shoulder wasn't hurting.
This morning&#8230;I am feeling better after 3 nights of solid sleep&#8230;not waking during the night&#8230;really feeling better without the acid reflux that has been bothering me when I went to bed. This morning DH said, "We might have to get rid of this bed because after about 7 hours of solid sleep I wake up and feel like getting out of bed." J I hope we continue to like it. I like getting up without shoulder and hip pain and DH says his back is also feeling much better.
I would recommend that anyone try one&#8230;.you can sleep on it for a full 30 days and return it if you are not happy. You can't return the adjustable frame but you can the mattress and the frame will work with any other mattress. I can tell anyone with acid reflux that I think you need the adjustable frame!!


----------



## SMARTY

I am so happy this is working so well for you, nothing like a good nights sleep.


----------



## sweater32

Dale, I signed on today to see if I could find this thread!! ! DH and I were talking last night and I said I couldn't take our bed any longer. He said he wanted to buy a temperpedic and I wanted to see if you wrote about your new bed yet! I am so happy you and DH love it. Since the beds are divided down the center....I wonder if you can get two different mattresses. I am so glad this help your AR! There is nothing like a good nights sleep!


----------



## LuvCicero

Colleen, this bed does have two seperate beds then the pillow top fits on top making it look like one mattress. But the remote changes the right and left mattresses for each person. DH likes his a little firmer and my side is softer. I am really surprised how much better my joints feel after 3 nights and how I don't feel DH turning or getting up...I sleep right on.!! I don't "think" he is snoring with his head raised...but who knows...haha.


----------



## Laurief

Dale & Colleen, I am so glad that you like the bed DAle, I happen to love it, and Colleen, I highly recommend it!! I have fibromyalgia and one of my worst symptoms is my lack of sleep. Since the bed I have slept better than ever. I dont even know when hubby comes to bed or goes to the bathroom. So I dont spend another 1-2 hours a night trying to fall asleep. I figure if I gain 1 hour "falling asleep: and 1-2 "staying asleep" I am in good shape!! I hope that you are able to check it out Colleen and hope you contine to like it Dale. 
I cannot even stand for my pups to "stand on me" without pain, and laying in this bed, I have no pain from pressure points! 
Laurie


----------



## mintchip

Got to go get one!!!!!:bolt:


----------



## LuvCicero

Laurie, falling asleep so fast is one thing that has shocked me. It has always taken me and hour or so to "get fixed". My hip would hurt so I would wiggle to get in a better position...then move my legs around..then roll to get off my shoulder. The first night I was thinking where is it beginning to hurt...and I wasn't...so I quickly went to sleep. I don't remember waking during the night...for the past 3 nights. That hasn't happen in many years. Yep, Sally...if you are due a new mattress I do recommend the sleep number.


----------



## Sheri

Thanks, Dale and Laurie, for posting your comments about the sleep number bed! I'm going to keep it in mind for the future. Do they have to go on a special frame, though, or can you put it into a bed with head- and foot-board?


----------



## LuvCicero

You don't have to buy the adjustable frame. I'm not sure if they use a different frame just for the mattress. My headboard is attached to the frame, but I don't use a footboard.


----------



## Scooter's Family

My headboard and footboard are attached, no problems. We really like the bed and have had it for almost 4 years. The only problem is that it's getting spaces where it's sinking in. When I called they told me to vacuum the pillow top, I did and it helped for a bit but I guess I'm going to have to do it more often since we've had the bed for a while.

Dale-So happy you're getting a good nights rest! IMO, there's nothing better!


----------



## Mraymo

We bought a new mattress a few years ago. At the time I was looking at the Sleep Number but DH found reviews that said they lost air during the night and people weren't happy with them. We bought a really expensive mattress that I hate!!! I was wondering if anyone had the problem of them losing air during the night? Also, how does the adjustable bed work? If you each have a separate mattress but one mattress cover, does the cover stretch? What if one person wants to lye flat and the other wants the have there head elevated? I'm seriously thinking about getting a new mattress even thought the old one isn't very old.


----------



## Scooter's Family

My side did lose air once, I woke up in a hole! :laugh: We only had it about a month so they sent us a new air chamber but wanted me to install it. I called their customer service number and told them for what we paid they should do the installation. They agreed to do it and we haven't had a problem with that since. then.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> The only problem is that it's getting spaces where it's sinking in.


I read all the reviews on the #5 bed and people say that they've had to buy a new topper (for 600!!) because the padding gives out. Which number bed do you have?


----------



## Scooter's Family

I don't know but it cost a small fortune! It's the king size with dual controls, not cordless or adjustable like Dale's though. We have a pillow top and it's very comfortable but I guess we're going to have to buy a new topper for it from Sleep Number.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> I don't know but it cost a small fortune! It's the king size with dual controls, not cordless or adjustable like Dale's though. We have a pillow top and it's very comfortable but I guess we're going to have to buy a new topper for it from Sleep Number.


I just got off the phone with them and they said body sweat breaks down the topper and to use a good mattress pad. Ha, she even said that people on the internet can say anything bad about their beds and who believes what they read on the net. Yeah, right.
The topper isn't covered under their warranty and the reviews say it's over 600 for a new one and used to be 100. 
Found out that Texas and Florida are the only 2 states where you don't pay sales tax with an rx and got one from my dr yesterday.
I'm looking at the 6 but the place that has the beds doesn't even have a 6 to try out. What to do........
The bed we have now is bothering both of us and we feel like the Flinstones sleeping on a rock.....now why won't that smooch down!! If hubby is bothered by a bed, you know something is wrong as that man can sleep anywhere.


----------



## LuvCicero

The saleman did tell us that if you sweat "a lot" then he recommends you get the waterproof mattress pad. All their mattress pads are nice and thick. We got the P5 mattress and the mattress alone cost $1,699.99 (why don't they just say $1700.00??  We paid more than that for our last mattress years ago (Serta) and it has been good...but time for a replacement.

We are loving the bed and sleep so much better without waking during the night. We went to the creek house for two night this week and I woke up both nights and got up to read a while -- and DH woke with a back ache. That mattress also cost more than a sleep number and we are now talking about getting a SN for there. In fact, when we got back yesterday I told DH I was going for a nap at 4:00 and to wake me at 6:00. I came down at 8:00...and he told me that him and Cicero came upstairs at 6 and I was sleeping so well that he didn't want to bother me...lol I never knew they came in the room!! I do feel better getting a solid nights sleep and waking with no pains. Maybe call customer service and ask them if you don't like the P6...would they exchange it for another with no extra charges to cover yourself.


Jan...since you can sent them back after 30 days (and you got the rx) I would go for it and give it a try.


----------



## Kathie

I got a 4" memory foam mattress topper from overstock for a really good price - less than $100, I think. So, it is a lot cheaper to get the one without the pillowtop and get your own topper. That way you can replace it when you need to and a lot cheaper, too.

Kathie


----------



## JASHavanese

Kathie said:


> I got a 4" memory foam mattress topper from overstock for a really good price - less than $100, I think. So, it is a lot cheaper to get the one without the pillowtop and get your own topper. That way you can replace it when you need to and a lot cheaper, too.
> 
> Kathie


We tried the queen size C2 (they didn't have a king without a topper) and both of us kept rolling to the middle of the bed. Memory foam isn't my favorite thing and it wears down way too fast for me. I have a couple of their pillows and they aren't going to last long but I was desperate for a contour pillow so off to Kohl's we went and that's the only kind they had. I was happy to find that after looking everywhere else and not finding a contoured pillow so it will have to do.


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> The saleman did tell us that if you sweat "a lot" then he recommends you get the waterproof mattress pad. All their mattress pads are nice and thick. We got the P5 mattress and the mattress alone cost $1,699.99 (why don't they just say $1700.00??  We paid more than that for our last mattress years ago (Serta) and it has been good...but time for a replacement.
> 
> We are loving the bed and sleep so much better without waking during the night. We went to the creek house for two night this week and I woke up both nights and got up to read a while -- and DH woke with a back ache. That mattress also cost more than a sleep number and we are now talking about getting a SN for there. In fact, when we got back yesterday I told DH I was going for a nap at 4:00 and to wake me at 6:00. I came down at 8:00...and he told me that him and Cicero came upstairs at 6 and I was sleeping so well that he didn't want to bother me...lol I never knew they came in the room!! I do feel better getting a solid nights sleep and waking with no pains. Maybe call customer service and ask them if you don't like the P6...would they exchange it for another with no extra charges to cover yourself.
> 
> Jan...since you can sent them back after 30 days (and you got the rx) I would go for it and give it a try.


Did you get the queen? I like their foundation and makes more sense than the standard foundation so I'd get that too. The king 5 is 2399.98 on sale from 2599.98 and the 6 is 2999.98 on sale from 3199.98. Oh.....didn't you get the adjustable? Then you'd just need the mattress
We would have to pay shipping to us and shipping back to them, then shipping another bed to us and it comes in 6 boxes so the price can't be cheap to send it. We really need to move out of Bedrock though so it's looking pretty good


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan, the adjustable frame was $1,899.00 and the queen mattress was $1,399.99. The delivery, set-up, and removing old was free. Are you telling me that they will not deliver and set up where you live? They did tell us if we returned the bed there would be a return charge....but we're not!!! Everyone may not like this bed, but I'm falling asleep faster and staying asleep all night...with no pain when I wake.


----------



## Scooter's Family

We bought the mattress pad from Select Comfort! I don't know why ours is smushing in like it is. Believe it or not, I never sweat when I'm sleeping, I'm always freezing cold! I have a twin size blanket on my side of the bed because my husband is always so hot and I'm shivering. So you would think his side would mush in before mine would!


----------



## LuvCicero

Ann...change sides with DH ound:ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

His does it too! I had to take a bunch of shots to get this so you could see the dented parts. Look at the pillow in the middle of the bed, I sleep on the right, DH is on the left.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> His does it too! I had to take a bunch of shots to get this so you could see the dented parts. Look at the pillow in the middle of the bed, I sleep on the right, DH is on the left.


Nice bedroom Ann.
They told us that you should buy a king as it has better air chambers (and more money in their pocket as I see the sweat theory didn't hold water) 
Actually we tried both the king and queen and found that to be true but that dent.....hmm. 
Is the bed comfortable?


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> Jan, the adjustable frame was $1,899.00 and the queen mattress was $1,399.99. The delivery, set-up, and removing old was free. Are you telling me that they will not deliver and set up where you live? They did tell us if we returned the bed there would be a return charge....but we're not!!! Everyone may not like this bed, but I'm falling asleep faster and staying asleep all night...with no pain when I wake.


They probably do deliver here since there's a store here. I didn't ask


----------



## Scooter's Family

Yes, more so when the dent isn't there though! That was one of the reasons I liked the idea of the Sleep Number, I thought we wouldn't have to deal with the mattress caving in like that. The vacuuming solution worked for a few days and it was wonderful! I guess we're going to have to cave in and buy a new mattress pad.

I wouldn't get the queen unless it has dual air chambers. We had a queen size in a hotel and anytime either of us moved it was like sleeping on an old waterbed, I almost got flipped out of the bed!

***Thanks for the compliment, it's my favorite room in the house! I took down the ceiling fan and had a chandelier put up! Probably the reason DH gets so sweaty and he's ruining our pricey mattress! It's all his fault!:laugh:


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> I wouldn't get the queen unless it has dual air chambers. We had a queen size in a hotel and anytime either of us moved it was like sleeping on an old waterbed, I almost got flipped out of the bed!
> laugh:


ound:ound: That's what we went through in the store.....and I had a dress on. We were like fish flopping around in the queen and kept slamming into each other.


----------



## LuvCicero

Ann, if it's the mattress that is making the dents, you need to call them. They have a 20 year warranty. Tell them you are going to make a you tube video of your bed to put on a forum if they don't fix your bed. :boxing:

They have a $50 gift card on their site to print off...you have to spend $100.00 to use it. I think I will go for another mattress pad or some more sheets.


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> Ann, if it's the mattress that is making the dents, you need to call them. They have a 20 year warranty. Tell them you are going to make a you tube video of your bed to put on a forum if they don't fix your bed. :boxing:
> 
> They have a $50 gift card on their site to print off...you have to spend $100.00 to use it. I think I will go for another mattress pad or some more sheets.


They don't cover the topper under the warranty and call it normal wear and tear. Can you tell I've been on the phone with them a lot? :biggrin1:


----------



## Milo's Mom

I have two king-size sleep number beds and bought my own topper for both of them - that way I can replace it whenever I want to. Love my sleep number!


----------



## JASHavanese

Milo's Mom said:


> I have two king-size sleep number beds and bought my own topper for both of them - that way I can replace it whenever I want to. Love my sleep number!


What number beds did you get and what kind of topper? How often do you change the topper?


----------



## Scooter's Family

I have called them, they told me to vacuum it AFTER we took it apart and checked to be sure everything else was ok. I also checked for mold as I found some references to that when doing a Google search. (No mold!) I guess we're going to have to buy a new topper from them since ours zips on.


----------



## Mraymo

What happens with the mattress cover when each person wants the bed adjusted differently? Say one side is flat but the other side have the head elevated, does the mattress cover stretch?


----------



## marjrc

This sounds awfully complicated AND expensive!! If it works for years, then great, but if it doesn't ......


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> I have called them, they told me to vacuum it AFTER we took it apart and checked to be sure everything else was ok. I also checked for mold as I found some references to that when doing a Google search. (No mold!) I guess we're going to have to buy a new topper from them since ours zips on.


Ann, when I ordered my bed today I asked them about your bed. I was told that you should keep calling back until you got a nice person on the phone and for you to remind them of their 20 year warranty and then you'll get a new topper free. I don't know how true that is, but it's what I was told to do if we run into the problem. 
Also I was told that if we live in a low humidity area (ha, we have more humidity than Florida here) that the foam can compress and also if you use an air cleaner with the ion gizmo in it that the foam can compress. 
I went in to order the i8 and they talked me out of it and into the p5. They said that the foam padding you get varies and you can wind up with anything they put in the bed. They told me the actual difference was in the remote and the material on the bed. I left there totally confused and with almost an extra 1,000 in my pocket. 
My gf was with me and she has a plush pillowtop bed yet her sleep number was a *90*. I told her she should take my Flinstone Bedrock bed if she likes a bed that hard. She has her eye on the i10. I can just imagine her husband's face if this thing shows up at the door since he spent a mint on the bed they have but with her, you never know :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan, I'm glad you got your bed ordered and I hope you enjoy it as much as I do. I also had my eye on a different bed and the saleman told me to order the p5 also. He said you are only paying for extra stuff you don't need because the p5 is going to be a good nights sleep. I also had a new rock mattress and I gave it to my 15 year old grandson that loved it!! You gf is tough if her number is 90....because that makes every joint hurt in a hurry for me. Hopefully in a week you will be sleeping better.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm going to call them today and see what I can manage to get them to agree to. Thanks Jan!


----------



## Judy A

I haven't been on the forum much lately, but had to respond to this thread when it popped up this morning. WE LOVE OUR Sleep Number Bed from Select Comfort! My shoulder and hip (I sleep on one side) were killing me in our old bed. I thought for sure I had arthritis and needed replacement joints 30 years before my mom got hers! Since getting the bed, all that pain is gone. I have my little "hole" on my side of the bed and have to "climb" up to my DH's side as he likes it a bit firmer than I do, but other than that, the bed is fantastic. We had to get a queen to fit in our room, but I would recommend a king if you have the space and $.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm going to call them today and see what I can manage to get them to agree to. Thanks Jan!


I've called them several times trying to figure out if I wanted to try this bed and each person I talked to had a different story, some nice, some I wondered why they worked there. I'd keep calling back until I got a rep that was nice.


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> I also had my eye on a different bed and the saleman told me to order the p5 also. .


Judy, do you have the 5 also?
My back is so messed up (I'm guessing from the Bedrock bed we have on top of back problems) that when I got out of the Sleep Number bed set on 30 I yelped in pain. The salesman said he does the same thing and to take the bed up to at least 90 and then get out of it. That did help. He said he just got the i8 a couple of weeks ago and wasn't thrilled but does like it. 
I'm stumped why they push a cheaper bed....don't they work on commission? The guy did drive me nuts trying to sell me every other product they make though. I was to the point where I was ready to ask him what he didn't understand about the word NO. I just wanted to walk in, order the bed and walk out. HA! I don't think they know how to do that. 
It sure would be nice to think of a bed as a welcome place instead of a place that's going to make my back hurt. I'm sleeping 4 hours a night <yawn>


----------



## JASHavanese

My bed sat in Ks from right after midnite Friday until today and now it's 3 hours away. It's supposed to be here tomorrow but shock of shock, we're supposed to have storms so we'll see. Oh I hope this bed is nice! Goooooooooooo truck, gooooooooooooo :flame:


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan, I am so praying you will enjoy your new bed and it will help with the pains. Rest in it and play with the controls. If you feel pressure in an area, adjust the head and feet till you feel the pressure go away. My grandson came on Monday and spent two nights and two days in my bed with the laptop. He loves it...lol

Let us know if you get a better night's sleep!!


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> Jan, I am so praying you will enjoy your new bed and it will help with the pains. Rest in it and play with the controls. If you feel pressure in an area, adjust the head and feet till you feel the pressure go away. My grandson came on Monday and spent two nights and two days in my bed with the laptop. He loves it...lol
> 
> Let us know if you get a better night's sleep!!


I didn't get the adjustable bed. I tried it out but if the head or feet were up and I turned on my side it hurt my back big time. We got 5 soaked boxes yesterday (had one heck of a storm) and the pieces are sitting in the living room. Since we're expecting more big storms we wanted one heck of a good surge protector on it before it was put up so we went out shopping for one. Hopefully we'll get to try out the bed tonite. Thanks for the good wishes, I hope it helps too!
I posted in another thread that I have almost zip for face recognition. We came out of Office Depot and hubby started talking to people walking up to the store. I wondered who the heck he was talking to but as soon as I heard a voice, I knew it was my neighbors. I talk to the guy at least 5 times a week and didn't even know who he was until he talked. I've been that way for years and years and it's so embarrassing and frustrating! Could you imagine me seeing a crime happen and try to describe the person to the police? They'd be after the wroooooooooong person when I got done describing them!


----------



## marjrc

LOL Jan, you really are bad with faces!!  

Good luck with the new bed!


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> LOL Jan, you really are bad with faces!!
> 
> Good luck with the new bed!


I truly am  Several years ago we were on a flight and my husband started talking to the guy in front of him. They talked forever and that just isn't like my husband to do. When they finally hushed up, I asked hubby who he was. He was the next door neighbor! Then I talked to him the rest of the flight. I wonder if others are like that? It really bugs me


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm bad with names, faces I remember. It's so embarrassing because I'll know someone for months and realize I have no idea what their name is! It's like the Seinfeld episode where he forgot his girlfriend's name!!! (It was Delores!)


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just hung up with the Select Comfort people. Called and was put on hold for almost 5 minutes before discovering I called the wrong number. He transferred me and after holding again for a few minutes I was cut off. Called back, held, finally spoke with someone. I told her about the sinking in and she told me to vacuum it. Told her I'd done that several times but it only helps for a few days. She said that all pillow tops will conform to your body and all I can do is buy their "chamber lifts" for $20.10 each. Not really pricey but...it's a final sale! I asked her how I'd know if it would work before purchase and she said, "I'm sorry, that's all we can offer to you." Total cost: $49.96.

The customer service lady told me to take the bed apart, not so easy if you've tried it before, remove the air chambers and place the lifts underneath. She told me to vacuum the pillow top often and completely inflate the bed every day. Not sure how inflating it will help but I'm not going to do that every day. Next thing you know the pump will burn out. 

The parts will be here in 7-10 days.

My Dyson broke yesterday too. I called them and I have to take it in for service, only had it a little over a year.

I need a vacation. Or a large bottle of Patron.


----------



## LuvCicero

Ann, with the warrenty, I don't think you should have to pay for lifts ~ and when I go to the mall I am going to go in and have a talk with them!!

Jan, I'm waiting to see how you slept last night ~ are could it be you're still in bed.


----------



## Scooter's Family

The girl said they can't warranty the pillow top as it's considered normal wear and tear. I just wasn't up for a fight. I'll pay the $40 and hope it helps. If not, I'll sic Gavin on them!!!


----------



## BeverlyA

I have the same question Marianne and I think maybe someone else had.

If you have the king sized bed with the adjustable option, what happens with the mattress pad when one person wants their head up and the other doesn't? Is it split? Same with fitted sheets? Is it basically just 2 twin mattresses so you would have to buy 2 twin fitted sheets?

I HAVE to find something for my back or give up on sleeping altogether.
Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> Jan, I'm waiting to see how you slept last night ~ are could it be you're still in bed.


I'm holding back on my comments about the bed for a couple of days. I will say their customer service on the phone sucks.
I lost track.....someone else on the forum said they got talked into a 5 when they went in to buy an 8. I told them that on the phone and you were called a liar and I was told that people on the internet could say anything. I told them thank you for calling you a liar because you said you loved the 5 and then they had no clue what to say other than their standard line of, "Is there anything else I can help you with?"
I am curious though about the foam that goes above the air chambers...does that squish down to 1/4 of an inch with gentle pressure between your fingers?


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> I need a vacation. Or a large bottle of Patron.


I don't even know what Patron is but can I go with you and share it? I don't drink but it seems like a good hobby to take up at the moment. Nah, never mind, I never could get drunk so why bother. Phooey
Hubby spent a couple of hours trying to fix my pc while I slept and it's still messed up. That lightning really did a number on it. To use the net I downloaded the new IE. It's weird and going to take some getting used to.....when I can stay online. It sees every website as a threat and shuts it down. Notice no smilies in my posts? That's cause when I click on them I go flying with an error screaming DANGER. Grrrrrrrr I'll show it danger LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jan-Patron is tequila, makes very smooth margaritas. Maybe you need some too with your computer problems!


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan, It did take me 3 or 4 night to twick my number, but I did sleep great the first night. I hope you will get a restful sleep on this bed. DH put down sod in the back yard yesterday and his back was killing him last night -- and so was mine. We both feel so much better this morning and slept well. I know I would have to pay shipping to send it back after a full 30 days ~ but still get my money back for the bed. I'm not sending this bed back ~ but would suggest anyone do that if they didn't like it after a month. I can honestly say I'm sleeping better on this bed than I have any other bed I've owned. Also, I was the one that said the saleman's told us we only needed the c5 bed, that above that we were only paying for extras we didnt' really need.

Ann, I hope the lifts help, but I wouldn't want to have to take the bed apart either. I would need a bottle of wine before that job...then what would the bed look like. 

Beverly...here is a picture of a split King bed. I don't know how it would be since picture is a little hard to see....but it does look like two twin sets. Don't know how hard that would be to make up. We don't like King and they didn't have one in the store to look at.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Jan-Patron is tequila, makes very smooth margaritas. Maybe you need some too with your computer problems!


Sounds better than a hammer.....which is next. grrrrrrrrrrr One itty bitty lightning strike......who knew? grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## JASHavanese

Opening the bed is pretty easy. Just pull up one corner of the sheet near the zipper and you can check the foam. I'm curious if everyone who has the bed can use very gentle pressure and press it between 2 fingers and have 1/4 inch of foam when they do that?


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm bad with names, faces I remember. It's so embarrassing because I'll know someone for months and realize I have no idea what their name is!


Hubby can't remember names, I can't remember faces but can remember names (usually as long as I've heard it a couple of times). When we first got married I used to rant my ears off when we'd run into someone he knew and he wouldn't introduce them to me while they talked. I thought that was so rude then found out it was because he couldn't remember their name and wasn't going to tell them that. I've gotten used to it over the years and just stick my hand out and say hi, I'm Jan, nice to meet you and then they tell me their name so hubby knows it too. LOL it works for us


----------



## Kathie

Jan: I'll check my foam on Monday when I change the sheets.

Ann: What do chamber lifts look like? Our bed is over twelve years old so they've made a lot of improvements and *huge* price increases since we got ours. Right now it is higher on the sides and I seem to roll toward the middle in it. Maybe chamber lifts would help that problem? It would sure be cheaper than a new bed!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I don't know Kathie. I talked with a person on the phone who wasn't really anxious to help me. The lifts seem to be the only option and they're non-returnable which really made me mad. I asked her what I should do with them if they didn't improve the mattress. Her reply, "I'm sorry but this is all I can offer you." That makes me think they've had lots of others calling with the same problems.


----------



## JASHavanese

We went to the Sleep Number store today and the salesman gave me the CEO's email address. I haven't tried it yet to see if it's accurate. We talked to the salesman about our bed and he was a nice guy, quite unlike the people you get on the phone. Even he said you get idiots on the phone when you call their number. Anyhow, it feels like we're sleeping on a 50.00 blow up camping mattress and it just didn't make sense after trying out the bed at the store. The salesman opened the 5 bed that everyone tries out so it's had plenty of use and showed me the foam in it. That's the picture on the left (taken with my phone so the difference in clarity). See how thick that foam is? Now look at the picture on the right. That's the foam we got with the bed. Huge difference. He did offer to sell me a 400.00 mattress pad to make up the difference in thickness though. Gee, we said no. They also lost sales while we were there for some strange reason.


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan, that is a huge difference! I will check our when I change the sheets and then go to the store to check the bed I tried out. I will tell you I am loving my bed and sleep great. What bothers me is that it might not last as long as it should with the thicker foam. This might be the reason Ann has the sinking problem. If they are using different foam in the store than what they are selling to people....it will be a reason to call the TV station!!


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> Jan, that is a huge difference! I will check our when I change the sheets and then go to the store to check the bed I tried out. I will tell you I am loving my bed and sleep great. What bothers me is that it might not last as long as it should with the thicker foam. This might be the reason Ann has the sinking problem. If they are using different foam in the store than what they are selling to people....it will be a reason to call the TV station!!


The local news is going after Conn's right now which is great since they are horrible! They're pretty good at following up on things like this so I may give them a call.
I'm curious to see if your foam is close to what they have in the store.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Amen Dale! I'll call too!

I'm going to look at mine when I go up tonight.


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan, I knew you would want to know  and I wanted to know also!!

Here is the difference -- but I still want to see the one in the store now!


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LuvCicero

BTW, Jan, you are welcome to use my pictures when you send an e-mail to the CEO. I would tell him that I am going to call the TV station and turn all the pictures over to them to investigate their beds!! I know you are pi$$ed of because I'm mad for you also. I sooo wanted this bed to help you with your pain. :hug:


----------



## sweater32

JASHavanese said:


> I posted in another thread that I have almost zip for face recognition. We came out of Office Depot and hubby started talking to people walking up to the store. I wondered who the heck he was talking to but as soon as I heard a voice, I knew it was my neighbors. I talk to the guy at least 5 times a week and didn't even know who he was until he talked. I've been that way for years and years and it's so embarrassing and frustrating! Could you imagine me seeing a crime happen and try to describe the person to the police? They'd be after the wroooooooooong person when I got done describing them!


Jan, I suffer from the same thing and it is so embarrassing to say the least. At a high school football game I saw a man whose face was driving me crazy for I knew I knew him. I said to DH "gee that guy looks familiar to me" and he replied "yes, he is the fellow who has replaced the pastor for the last 4 sermons". Two weeks later, we were in Kroger's and I said to DH "Gee, I know that man, but no clue where from" DH growls like an old bear and politely tells me "he should look familiar for he is the guy you didn't remember who he was at the football game. Who happens to be the same man who has been our pastor for the past 6 weeks." So Jan you are not alone and I get really embarrassed too, however, I can't remember names either!! Cripe, anymore I can watch a movie twice and not know it until the very end of the story and everyone looks at me like I am nuts when I say "hey, I saw this before!! The only good thing about not remembering is; It's cheaper than wine! :doh:

Good luck with your bed!


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> Jan, I knew you would want to know  and I wanted to know also!!
> 
> Here is the difference -- but I still want to see the one in the store now!
> 
> View attachment 23384


WHAT THE HELL???????? That's NOTHING like my foam!!!!! What do you have, the 10? Which bed is this and how old? Look at how thick it is!!!!!!!!
I just read backwards. You just got your bed and it's the same number as mine!! I'm sitting here in shock......and darn near tempted to wake my husband up to look at this because I'm PISSED. We literally feel like we're sleeping on a 50.00 blow up bed. Something else I forgot to mention. In the store today I checked the control to see how noisy theirs was. It made no sound. Ours on the other hand is LOUD when you click on it and when it fills up there's a loud click also.


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> BTW, Jan, you are welcome to use my pictures when you send an e-mail to the CEO. I would tell him that I am going to call the TV station and turn all the pictures over to them to investigate their beds!! I know you are pi$ of because I'm mad for you also. I sooo wanted this bed to help you with your pain. :hug:


At the moment after seeing yours I'd say it's more rage than pissed. I'm way beyond pissed.


----------



## JASHavanese

sweater32 said:


> Jan, I suffer from the same thing and it is so embarrassing to say the least.]




Colleen thank you for talking about that. I don't feel so alone now. I wonder why that happens? I know it's not because I'm getting older since I was like that at least back in my mid 20's that I remember and who knows, maybe before that.
When hurricane Andrew hit our area, our house was about 3 or 4 months old. There was repair work the builder had to have done.....just minor stuff and one of the things was they scratched the garden tub while taking it through the upstairs window. No big deal, a guy came out and fixed it...nice guy. 
Anyhow, then we took off when Andrew was headed at us after going through Florida and went north. Seems a lot of people that lived near us had the same idea. Anyhow, we were eating at a restaurant and my daughter who lived with us then said to look at the table next to us and see who was there. I had no clue. She said he was the man who fixed the scratch in the tub so I asked him if he did that work. Yup, it was him. <duh>


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Amen Dale! I'll call too!
> 
> I'm going to look at mine when I go up tonight.


I'd really like to see yours now. Wow, I'm still stunned. Well, at least now I see why you rave about the bed. I couldn't figure that one out at all until I saw the picture of the foam!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Ooops, I forgot. I was so tired, I've had a stomach bug since Friday. Finally better today so I'll try to do it when I go up in a bit. Right now I have two dogs sleeping on the couch with me so I'm trapped!


----------



## LuvCicero

JASHavanese said:


> WHAT THE HELL???????? That's NOTHING like my foam!!!!! What do you have, the 10? Which bed is this and how old? Look at how thick it is!!!!!!!!
> I just read backwards. You just got your bed and it's the same number as mine!! I'm sitting here in shock......and darn near tempted to wake my husband up to look at this because I'm PISSED. We literally feel like we're sleeping on a 50.00 blow up bed. Something else I forgot to mention. In the store today I checked the control to see how noisy theirs was. It made no sound. Ours on the other hand is LOUD when you click on it and when it fills up there's a loud click also.


Jan, when I saw the difference in the foam, I knew you were going to be steaming. I noticed you posted the above late last night...or early morning ~ and you probably didn't sleep much after seeing the difference. Your foam looks more like an egg crate mattress topper to me. Does yours have the wavy pattern or is it peaks all over? Could they have "maybe" sent you the wrong model bed??? The foam is suppose to be 2 inches thick according to their website.

Now...I like my bed...but I hate false advertising (lying) and I've read and checked out their site. If you click on 'features' on the p5 bed it states and shows with a picture that the bed measures 11 inches thick. Well....mine only measures 8 inches from cord to cord like the picture shows their marks. SO, even if I added an inch for good measure...I can't get the 11 inch thickness that they advertise. Now, I'm mad. 

My remote is quite. I can hear the click as it ends but softly. I wonder if you carried yours to the store if it would work on their bed...I bet it would. You need to try that to let the saleman hear for himself and hopefully replace it. I am so sorry your are having problems -- and I would be upset also if the foam is not like on the bed in the store!! Now ~ measure your bed and tell me how thick it is also, please.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jan-My remote doesn't make noise. Just a little click when it's done. Here's the photos of the pillow top foam on our bed. Not sure of the model number though. I think I may measure the thickness and see if I can just buy an egg-crate thing somewhere.


----------



## JASHavanese

I can't blame you for being upset with them for lying but I'd LOVE to have the foam you do! I'd be jumping for joy.
I called and talked to someone about 'buying a new bed from them' and told them I was looking online at the pictures people were posting about the foam they have and some have nice thick foam and one person had really thin egg crate foam. She told me they discontinued the thin egg crate foam 2 years ago and all foam sold now is the Introlux (sp?) thick stuff.
Then I told her I just bought a bed and got the egg crate stuff. She said I should have been told I was getting a discontinued bed and to talk to customer service. I hung up instead. I've got something else on my mind to deal with today....my poodle. Think good thoughts for her pretty please


----------



## Scooter's Family

Is she ok Jan???


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Is she ok Jan???


I sure hope so. I just posted about her. Thread name, Stringy urine


----------



## JASHavanese

I use the website to have them call me. You type in your number and your phone rings with someone on the phone. I just called and tried to talk to her very politely about the foam and she hung up on me and also blocked it so that I can't get a call through to them through their website. Whoa, they thought I was upset before........ Here's what I get now when I try to call them through their website. Oh and I called on their number and have someone named Shonna on the line now and she's checking on the foam


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jan-I'm praying that you paid with a major credit card. If so, call your card immediately and tell them you're disputing the charge due to failure to respond to problem calls to customer service. They'll put the charge on hold until the conflict is resolved. Follow it up with a letter either via snail or e-mail but keep copies. THIS WILL COST THEM MONEY AND THEY'LL RESOLVE IT FASTER. I asked DH because he does IT work for banks and credit card companies.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Jan-I'm praying that you paid with a major credit card. If so, call your card immediately and tell them you're disputing the charge due to failure to respond to problem calls to customer service. They'll put the charge on hold until the conflict is resolved. Follow it up with a letter either via snail or e-mail but keep copies. THIS WILL COST THEM MONEY AND THEY'LL RESOLVE IT FASTER. I asked DH because he does IT work for banks and credit card companies.


I learned to put things on credit cards because of things like this however I'm not sure about this one. I used one of those checks the credit card company sends you with no interest charges if you use it. Since it goes on my credit card you'd think they'd dispute it and take it off.
When I got through to a person she said to fax the zip code of the person who just bought a bed right before I did and their last name along with pictures of their foam and ours to them. I'll see what they do after that and if they say tough, I'll call my credit card company.
BTW, you can't dispute charges on your credit card if you use it outside of the USA unless you go back to the country and deal with them first......or at least that's how it used to be. I bought a nice leather coat out of the country and had them write the amount in both dollars and their currency that they were charging me on the credit card receipt and when it went through the charge was something like double. I talked to the cc company and they told me the above. I told them to keep their credit card, paid it off, and closed the account. That's how it used to be, but not sure if they've changed it.


----------



## Scooter's Family

DH said you may not be able to go through the credit card company since those checks can be considered cash but call them anyway to let them know there's a problem. I'd call them right away so they're aware of the problem even if you resolve it yourself. If they can't help you then go to the BBB or whatever is local in your state.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> DH said you may not be able to go through the credit card company since those checks can be considered cash but call them anyway to let them know there's a problem. I'd call them right away so they're aware of the problem even if you resolve it yourself. If they can't help you then go to the BBB or whatever is local in your state.


:faint:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Call them anyway, don't mention you used the check and see what they say. Since you used the check they just deposited it like a normal check, it didn't go through their merchant agreement with the card company. BUT...your card company may help you anyway depending on the agreement with you.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Call them anyway, don't mention you used the check and see what they say. Since you used the check they just deposited it like a normal check, it didn't go through their merchant agreement with the card company. BUT...your card company may help you anyway depending on the agreement with you.


Maybe later. I have a splitting headache from the bed and worrying about my poodle. Hubby just took her and her urine sample to the vet. If they don't cover it, we know how to picket a place. We had to do that with a couch we bought. The pieces didn't match and Levitz wouldn't do anything about it until we parked the car right in front of their door in a parking space with a huge sign on it saying that they didn't back what they sell. They threatened to call the police to get us out of there, I told them talk to Sgt. so and so (can't remember the name) because he knew we were going to be there and told us how to do it legally. Then they took us right in the store and fixed it.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Good for you! Wish I could do that here with our local court system. We went to court April 15 and still don't have a decision from the judge on a civil matter against my ex. How can that be? How can they remember what they heard??? I want to go sit outside the courthouse with a sign but I'm afraid I'll get arrested!


----------



## JASHavanese

I just talked to Shonna McCarty at [email protected] and she says you all have the wrong foam and with the wrong foam, your warranty isn't any good since you're stretching the bed putting something so thick in there and that you should have my tiny piece of foam.
They will not let me return the bed until the 21st and I have to call on that date to have it returned.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Good for you! Wish I could do that here with our local court system. We went to court April 15 and still don't have a decision from the judge on a civil matter against my ex. How can that be? How can they remember what they heard??? I want to go sit outside the courthouse with a sign but I'm afraid I'll get arrested!


They make their ruling basically on the spot but don't want you in the court room when they say what it is. They don't want ticked off people in there


----------



## Kathie

Jan, the foam that Dale has in her bed is the foam that came with the bed. I would think the Sleep Number Bed Co. would honor what they sent to her! This gets crazier all of the time! It sounds like Verizon - when I was dealing with them each representative had something different to say. Don't their employees know what's going on?


----------



## JASHavanese

Kathie said:


> Jan, the foam that Dale has in her bed is the foam that came with the bed. I would think the Sleep Number Bed Co. would honor what they sent to her! This gets crazier all of the time! It sounds like Verizon - when I was dealing with them each representative had something different to say. Don't their employees know what's going on?


She said that she turned it over to the research department and they say I'm the only one who got the right foam and theirs is cut wrong. 
I want to know why the heck I can't return it NOW. I told them Id be happy to keep the bed if they traded me the foam that everyone else has and she said no. So why in the heck am I stuck with this thing until the 21st????????????


----------



## JASHavanese

Oh my I just thought of something. Watch, when I return the bed they'll tell me I sent back the wrong piece of foam so they won't give me my money back.


----------



## JASHavanese

Oh, look at this: http://www.selectcomfort.com/eng/customerService/returns.cfm?&lefNavId=2

Beds Return & Exchange Policy 
We hope you are completely satisfied with your Sleep Number bed, but if you decide to exchange or return the bed after the 30 Night In-Home Trial, call Customer Service at 1-888-580-9237 before packing your bed. You may exchange your mattress or foundation one time within the 30-Night In-Home Trial period, or 45 days after your bed's delivery*. Exchanges between sizes and models (i.e. from Queen to King or from a Sleep Number c4 bed to a Sleep Number p5 bed) will be processed as whole bed exchanges. You will be responsible for any difference in price as well as shipping charges of the initial bed back to Select Comfort.

I emailed Shonna and asked her how I do this and maybe I'll get the right foam.....that they say is the wrong foam....unless someone with it calls, then it's the right foam.


----------



## LuvCicero

I only have a minute right now......
But I think it's time you called Fox news and told them they need to investigate Select Comfort on their foam and customer service!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> I only have a minute right now......
> But I think it's time you called Fox news and told them they need to investigate Select Comfort on their foam and customer service!!!!


That's a good idea. I wonder how you get ahold of Fox? I'm drained from all this fighting and my body hurts in places it just plain shouldn't hurt and I've had horrible headaches from it all.
I'm on the phone (on hold) with the credit card company (Chase) that I wrote the credit card check from and they've taken the 2409.97 off of my account and it's in dispute now.
You deal with a different department with credit card checks than you do if you swipe your card.


----------



## Scooter's Family

So Dale and I have no warranty coverage because they sent us the wrong foam with the bed? We had their customer service people install our bed, you'd think they would know if the wrong foam was sent with it.

We received the box of stuff that's supposed to fix the sagging in a king size mattress. I'm going to take photos of the entire process.


----------



## Scooter's Family

JASHavanese said:


> They make their ruling basically on the spot but don't want you in the court room when they say what it is. They don't want ticked off people in there


Long story short, my ex and his atty didn't even show up. The judge found in my favor on all counts and asked my atty to prepare the order and he would sign it. The next day his atty first claimed they didn't know about the court date but then said she forgot to put it on her calendar and had taken the day off. She requested a new court date so they could present their side. This is what we're waiting on, to see if the judge is going to grant them another court date or go ahead with the ruling in my favor. We went to court on April 15 and haven't heard a thing.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Long story short, my ex and his atty didn't even show up. The judge found in my favor on all counts and asked my atty to prepare the order and he would sign it. The next day his atty first claimed they didn't know about the court date but then said she forgot to put it on her calendar and had taken the day off. She requested a new court date so they could present their side. This is what we're waiting on, to see if the judge is going to grant them another court date or go ahead with the ruling in my favor. We went to court on April 15 and haven't heard a thing.


Ann, it bites but that's typical. The ruling will be that they get another court date. Fun, huh?


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's what I expect to happen too. :Cry:


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> So Dale and I have no warranty coverage because they sent us the wrong foam with the bed? We had their customer service people install our bed, you'd think they would know if the wrong foam was sent with it.
> 
> We received the box of stuff that's supposed to fix the sagging in a king size mattress. I'm going to take photos of the entire process.


That's what she told me on the phone. She says you have foam that's too thick for the bed and it voids the warranty because you're making it thicker than it can hold.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> That's what I expect to happen too. :Cry:


Pay him back. Do what my ex did to me. Set up a court date months in advance on his birthday. Or set one up when you know he'll be on vacation


----------



## Scooter's Family

JASHavanese said:


> That's what she told me on the phone. She says you have foam that's too thick for the bed and it voids the warranty because you're making it thicker than it can hold.


Swell, those people are nutty. DH doesn't want to mess with it until this weekend.


----------



## Scooter's Family

JASHavanese said:


> Pay him back. Do what my ex did to me. Set up a court date months in advance on his birthday. Or set one up when you know he'll be on vacation


This is the second time he hasn't shown up, the first time he went to the ER and claimed he was sick. And he and his now-wife have dodged subpoenas in the past too. Won't pick up registered mail, claim they don't get regular mail, live behind a gate and send their pit bull/boxer dog out if anyone they don't know is at the gate. Really nice people.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Swell, those people are nutty. DH doesn't want to mess with it until this weekend.


That's one word for them. Hubby measured our mattress. We fall 3 inches short of their claimed 11 inch thick mattress. Gee, could it be because they sent egg crate junk for foam? Oh and read the fine print. If there's a tiny stain on the bed they won't take it back. That's probably why they won't take it back for at least 30 days, hoping you'll sleep with your mouth open or spill something on it. Hubby is going to email the CEO if in fact we were given his accurate email address. He's also getting in touch with the BBB. I've had it. I can't take these headaches that are almost migraine pain from fighting with them.


----------



## Scooter's Family

:hug: Jan. I hope you get some sleep.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> This is the second time he hasn't shown up, the first time he went to the ER and claimed he was sick. And he and his now-wife have dodged subpoenas in the past too. Won't pick up registered mail, claim they don't get regular mail, live behind a gate and send their pit bull/boxer dog out if anyone they don't know is at the gate. Really nice people.


If you have all of that documented the judge may throw out his request but I doubt it. My ex quit working to avoid paying child support and I didn't even ask for it until 13 years after I divorced him. He was on his feet by then and buying everything under the sun for himself and not anything for the kids so that's when I got ticked. Well, that plus my daughter was injured and taken to the ER from school. They thought she broke her back and she was scared. She said she wanted to see her daddy so I called him and told him what happened to her. He refused to see her saying it was a ploy to get child support from him. I told him I'd give him the number of the doctor and he could verify it, he refused. I had no clue he would ever do that and unfortunately my daughter was right there and heard the call.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> :hug: Jan. I hope you get some sleep.


Thanks Ann. I'd settle for getting rid of the headache though...then worry about sleep


----------



## Scooter's Family

My daughter hasn't been to his house in over a year and he lives about 10 minutes away in a million + house, they have a Merceds, BMW, 3 trucks, a Jeep, a 4 wheeler and he hasn't paid support since November. Owes for medical bills too. He hasn't been to anything at their schools in several years either. Quite a guy. It's one of those things I try to let go because I know I can't control it.


----------



## luv3havs

Gosh, what a selfish creep.

Good you have learned to let go of this.

But I do hope you persevere in court.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I claim to have let go, some days it gets to me and I know my wonderful DH really does love me to put up with it! He's been so incredible to me and the kids that I can never do enough for him in return. All the BS I've gone through with the ex was worth it to be married to the man I have now.


----------



## LuvCicero

Gosh, Jan, I am disappointed in Select Comfort's customer service in dealing with making you a happy customer and taking care of a problem that they created by sending you foam that was discontinue. Now they want to say I got the wrong foam. Well, I can tell you my warrenty will be good if I even need to use it. I am glad your DH is going to write the CEO and I hope he makes it clear what he expects them to do. I have a relative that works for the Atlanta Journal and I am thinking about contacting him to see about getting an article written up on them not knowing how to use a tape measure...lol I am upset that you are not getting a chance to see if this bed will help with your pain. 

Ann...it sounds like you were married to my ex-SIL...some fathers are heartless, selfish people!! His child support is taken from his pay check by court order and deposited into my daughter's account....but medical bills have piled up for years with two boys in sports. The good thing is that the boys have come to 'know' their father without anyone having to say a harm word!


----------



## Scooter's Family

My ex claims he doesn't work and shut down the family business that his father built. They've transferred everything into his wife's name but I have a paper trail for proof. I've become quite the PI! Nothing to do now but wait.


----------



## mellowbo

I haven't read this thread but I must admit I do NOT like my sleep # bed. And it is the top of the line one. My shoulders and arms hurt every night/morning and they never hurt on my regular old mattress.
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese

Oh my gosh, read consumer affairs about the Sleep Number bed!! 
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/furniture/select.html


----------



## JASHavanese

mellowbo said:


> I haven't read this thread but I must admit I do NOT like my sleep # bed. And it is the top of the line one. My shoulders and arms hurt every night/morning and they never hurt on my regular old mattress.
> Carole


Maybe you have the same foam that I have. My body hurts in places a bed never hurt me in too. Do you have a picture of your foam?


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> My daughter hasn't been to his house in over a year and he lives about 10 minutes away in a million + house, they have a Merceds, BMW, 3 trucks, a Jeep, a 4 wheeler and he hasn't paid support since November. Owes for medical bills too. He hasn't been to anything at their schools in several years either. Quite a guy. It's one of those things I try to let go because I know I can't control it.


Years ago I had a client that kept talking about her divorce. She had been in the process of getting one for FIVE years and wasn't going to stop until she found all of his hidden assets. That seemed nuts to me but then she told me what company he started and it's one we all know of and shop at for house improvement. She said at the time he started a little company with a friend..lol it's not so little now and we probably all have at least one in our town by now. It's not Lowes


----------



## mellowbo

JASHavanese said:


> Maybe you have the same foam that I have. My body hurts in places a bed never hurt me in too. Do you have a picture of your foam?


No, no picture and it would be a bitch to take one right now, lol.
We've had it about a year or so now. It was the top of the line model. Is that what you have? 
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero

I am shocked to see so many complaining and can only pray that my bed and pump hold up. I can only say that right now we do love this bed and are getting a great nights sleep without pain. Two years from now I may be mad and wish I had not spent the money...but now I'm ready for my bed.

Jan, I hope your credit card company can help you and you can return your bed and find something that will give you a good night's rest.


----------



## JASHavanese

mellowbo said:


> No, no picture and it would be a bitch to take one right now, lol.
> We've had it about a year or so now. It was the top of the line model. Is that what you have?
> Carole


No, I have the 5. I wanted to buy the 8 but they talked me out of it saying that the 8 and the 5 were the same except if you sweat at night the material in the 8 keeps you cool.


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> I am shocked to see so many complaining and can only pray that my bed and pump hold up. I can only say that right now we do love this bed and are getting a great nights sleep without pain. Two years from now I may be mad and wish I had not spent the money...but now I'm ready for my bed.
> 
> Jan, I hope your credit card company can help you and you can return your bed and find something that will give you a good night's rest.


I sent everything to Chase. The pictures of the different foam, the consumer website with all the complaints, the calls to them and I forget what else. I would have been happy if they just changed the foam but after reading the consumer reports I don't think I would have stayed very happy.
Sounds to me like a class action suit should be started and run them right out of business for messing over so many people


----------



## Kathie

Jan, I was shocked at the number of complaints at the website you showed! Now, I'm just waiting for something bad to happen to ours! Luckily, we have gotten probably 12 or 13 years out of both of ours but it sounds to me like they need to honor their warranties or be run out of the business. I took pictures yesterday and everything looks pretty good on one bed but one of the beds didn't have any foam on top of the air chambers - just thick pieces around the perimeter of the chambers. I didn't notice any mold but at that time I wasn't looking for it since I just now heard about that problem.

I sure hope you get some satisfaction from them or I would be picketing the store, too!
I'd help but we don't even have a store where I live!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Read the return agreement carefully Jan so they can't get you on that if you decide you're returning it.

I may have to stop by the store at the mall and have a chat with them. Neither of my sisters have had any problem with their beds.


----------



## marjrc

I am following this discussion because I like to learn more about this bed, but boy Jan, you are going through a roller coaster ride with the company! I feel for you. What I can't accept, is that after 2, 3 years or even after 6 or 7 years, the bed might change, you'll have to get additional support/chambers, etc,.. and that is after paying $3000 and more for it?!! Yikes. That makes for expensive sleeping!!!!! 

Jan, good luck with the credit card company and with the bed co. I hope this works out in your favor!


----------



## JASHavanese

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
I got a GREAT night of sleep!! My body doesn't ache so much that I want to cry and I feel so good that I'm going out shopping with the girls. Wheeeee.
Oh....I slept on the COUCH :behindsofa: last night. Ahhhhhh relief


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL! At least you feel good! Who knew the solution was there all along?!!?

We did a theater room in our basement that's gorgeous, DH and the boys love it. My daughter and I are so uncomfortable in the chairs we hardly go in there though! The front row is recliners and the back row is a couch, I can barely make it through a movie in the recliner. Sometimes I go down there just to hang out with DH by ourselves but the chairs are awful. I guess we've all made those type of purchases.


----------



## BeverlyA

I was at our Sleep Number store at the mall yesterday to try out beds. I loved the feel of them. I had convinced myself to get the P5 after reading the forum and their website, but after laying on the p7, with the special foam, I have to admit, I loved the feeling of that! I also laid on the bed with the "cooling" layer foam feature, I can't remember the number or name, it had a heavy pillow top, but it DID give a cooling feeling to it. The salesman told me that they now are making mattress covers, ,sheets, pillows, everything out of that special material that cools you, then supposedly releases heat back to you if needed...that part I'm not sure about, but it DID give me a cooling feeling. 
I've always slept on down pillows, originally fresh from my grandmothers farm, I tried their pillows and I loved those too.
I asked about the foam and the p5 had 2 inches of wavy foam that looked like Dales. The pillow top cooling bed had 3 inches.
The salesman realized I had some prior knowledge of the beds, but was very forthcoming with the information about not being able to return the frame for the adjustable bed and that the parts are pro-rated for repairs with the warranty for the 20 years.
I think he would still be talking if I wouldn't have left the store.:blah:

I have to admit, I've tasted the Kool-aide and I LIKE it!
Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA

I was back at the Sleep Number bed store today. Imagine the glee on the salesmans face when he saw me walk in! He happily greeted me, "Hello Beverly, great to see you again so soon!".

Yes, I was back to buy a bed, actually two beds...2 DOG beds! That's right, when I was there yesterday I spoted a couple Sleep Number beds for dogs sitting in the corner with a 75% off sign on them covered with snowflakes. I couldn't stop thinking about the bed, so I went back today and got one for my kids and one for the HRI auction! So if you want to have a Sleep Number bed for your very own special Hav, now you have another reason to come to Chicago!

I figure now when I do get my own bed, I'll have an extra little pump when mine goes out! :laugh:

Of course I had to include photos!

and there's the evil little blue piece of plastic, just because in the first picture!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family

Those are too funny! I may just have to bid on that...


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan, have you heard anything else on your sleep number bed? Are you waiting to returen or waiting on another foam topper?

Ann, did you get your lifts in the bed and did they help with the sinking?

My 30 days is up this weekend and we are loving our bed. The adjustable frame has helped so much with my acid reflux...and hubby not snoring any more!!

Beverly....slide those dog beds together and take a nap. ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> Jan, have you heard anything else on your sleep number bed? Are you waiting to returen or waiting on another foam topper?
> 
> Ann, did you get your lifts in the bed and did they help with the sinking?
> 
> My 30 days is up this weekend and we are loving our bed. The adjustable frame has helped so much with my acid reflux...and hubby not snoring any more!!
> 
> Beverly....slide those dog beds together and take a nap. ound:


My credit card company (Chase) called me back and asked for the phone number to Sleep Number. Since I wrote one of their credit card checks they won't dispute the charge however they will make a call to the company on my behalf. 
Beverly I hope you don't get the foam I got that they discontinued 2 years ago.
Check out the price on their mattress cover. With a discount, it's 400.00 and good luck with customer service if you ever need them.
You have 45 days to return the bed and must keep it 30 days before they'll even take it back. I can't even send the darn thing back until the 22nd and gee, that's the week I was supposed to be on vacation laying by a pool. I cannot tell you how much I dislike that company. i'm very close to getting an attny at this point and I frankly don't care if it costs me more than the bed did. I am so sick of dealing with this company that it would be worth the stress relief.
I wish I would have read consumer reports before spending that much money


----------



## Scooter's Family

We didn't get the supports in there, had a busy weekend and I wasn't feeling so great. DH said he'll do it when he gets home this afternoon so I'll let you know. 

Jan-I hope you can work something out with them, so frustrating!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Beverly, that is adorable!! Too much, but adorable. lol Whoda thunk it?


----------



## JASHavanese

After a very long fight I finally put up a website about the sleep number bed then sent it to the customer service person I've been talking to in email. She just told me that they're going to send me the correct foam!
Whew what a fight to get it but if this bed is as comfortable as you say it is with the right foam I'll love it.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Good for you Jan! Still haven't gotten DH to put the things under the air chambers, the box is in the foyer so he passes by it every day. Maybe I should put it on his pillow?


----------



## Kathie

Jan, I'm glad all your hard work finally paid off ~ let's just hope the new foam will do the trick for you! Let us know how it works.


----------



## Kathie

Ann, putting it on his pillow might be the only way it would register with my DH ~ I think you should try it!


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Good for you Jan! Still haven't gotten DH to put the things under the air chambers, the box is in the foyer so he passes by it every day. Maybe I should put it on his pillow?


That works Ann. I know because I do it :director:


----------



## trueblue

Whoa! I'm just catching up on this thread. Jan, sounds like that company really screwed up, huh? I sure hope they fix the problem for you. I got my tempur-pedic mattress about a year ago and i LOVE it!


----------



## JASHavanese

trueblue said:


> Whoa! I'm just catching up on this thread. Jan, sounds like that company really screwed up, huh? I sure hope they fix the problem for you. I got my tempur-pedic mattress about a year ago and i LOVE it!


What a fight we've had with beds! The first new one I got in January was BedROCK, the second was the top of the line at Sears and had a huge lump in the middle. When they came to pick it up we found out why....the 2 foundations under the mattress were different heights! Then the sleep number bed with egg crate foam. I haven't even had a chance to get dressed today because I've been working on this. Ah well, I don't feel like doing much anyhow with an ear infection but still, this isn't a fun way to spend a day. I sent in a testimonial plus wrote to the person I've been emailing, plus put up a website. <yawn>


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan, I'm sorry you have had such problems but I'm glad they decided to send you the wrong foam. ound: I hope you will like it when you try it for a night or two. If not, don't ever listen to anything I have to say. :gossip:

Ann, when I want DH to do something I send him 3 or 4 e-mails about it during the day ~ and he is sitting about 15 feet from me. He has selective hearing but he can't say he can't read :ranger: especially when it's in a large BOLD font!!


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> Jan, I'm sorry you have had such problems but I'm glad they decided to send you the wrong foam. ound: I hope you will like it when you try it for a night or two. If not, don't ever listen to anything I have to say. :gossip:
> 
> Ann, when I want DH to do something I send him 3 or 4 e-mails about it during the day ~ and he is sitting about 15 feet from me. He has selective hearing but he can't say he can't read :ranger: especially when it's in a large BOLD font!!


So far I haven't nailed her down about the foam. She's offering new foam that's 3 inches thick. I sent a picture of your foam and said that I'd love to keep the bed if this was the foam she was sending. I just got an email back saying here's the shipping information and what you need to send your foam back when you get the new foam BUT didn't verify that it's like yours. So I just emailed her again.
My hubby has a hearing problem but also has selective hearing. I'll have to do the email thing. Woooohooooo now why didn't I think of that!


----------



## SMARTY

HOLY SMOKE, I had not kept up with this thread since I posted about my tempur-pedic. I really did not want to want a new bed. Today I checked to see how many things can be said about a bed. One of the girls in my office had a terrible time with this company several years ago, but everyone here seemed so happy

Jan, don’t let their promise of new form delay your return. Is the new form in writing? If you go past your return dates you are done. I bet the reason they talked you out of the 8 for the 5 was the sales people got a bonus for selling the 5 in stock at that time. Seen this happen many times.

Ann, anything on the court ruling with your ex? 

We had a high end Sealy mattress that caved in on both sides. Macy’s sent out a rep who said it had to be almost 9’’ deviation before they would do anything and we should flip this king size mattress every 2 WEEKS!!! Getting up was like crawling out of a hole every morning. After weeks of dealing with the company & Macy’s I gave up. Most mattress companies return policy is crap.

To defend the TP, it is hard to turn over at first because you are used to springs or chambers that fill in the void of your body while turning. I am so hot natured and this bed does not hold heat, it does hug your body. No mattress is right for all and the TP may not be perfect but I have had this one for several years and see no wear at all and get up feeling great.

I hope all works out for everyone.


----------



## JASHavanese

SMARTY said:


> Jan, don't let their promise of new form delay your return. Is the new form in writing? If you go past your return dates you are done. I bet the reason they talked you out of the 8 for the 5 was the sales people got a bonus for selling the 5 in stock at that time. Seen this happen many times..


They pushed the 5 on a couple of us that I know of so there has to be something in it for the salesperson. What you say makes sense. 
I'll find out what this new foam does to the return thing. You basically have less than 15 days to return it, not 30. You have to keep the bed for 30 days and it has to be back to them within 45 days. :suspicious:
BTW, I laid on a TP and it hurt my back. I guess we're all different


----------



## SMARTY

JASHavanese said:


> They pushed the 5 on a couple of us that I know of so there has to be something in it for the salesperson. What you say makes sense.
> I'll find out what this new foam does to the return thing. You basically have less than 15 days to return it, not 30. You have to keep the bed for 30 days and it has to be back to them within 45 days. :suspicious:
> *BTW, I laid on a TP and it hurt my back. I guess we're all different*




bold is mine.

that is what makes us unique.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sandi-Nothing from the court, it's been 8 weeks next Monday. Insane huh? It just keeps adding up and so do our legal fees! I want to sit outside the courthouse with a t-shirt or a sandwich board explaining that I've been waiting for 8 weeks for a verdict.


----------



## Missy

Beverly, your pooches are the luckiest dogs in the world! is that Cooper or Emma?

Jan, I am so sorry you are having these problems, glad the couch gave you a good nights sleep though. 

Ann, I am just glad you are married to that amazing man you are now! 

I have to admit I was thinking of looking at the Select comfort beds again, but not so sure now.... Maybe my 10 year old mattress is just fine.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Very true Missy, I thank God every day for him...even when I want to :fish: him!


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Sandi-Nothing from the court, it's been 8 weeks next Monday. Insane huh? It just keeps adding up and so do our legal fees! I want to sit outside the courthouse with a t-shirt or a sandwich board explaining that I've been waiting for 8 weeks for a verdict.


Ann, get in touch with the judge. You can call his clerk


----------



## BeverlyA

Missy, 
That is Cooper, although Emma spends the most time on it. We have it in the office because they sleep in bed with us at night.
DH is helping them to find their sleep number, so it's not too firm, not too soft, but jussst right!

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese

BeverlyA said:


> DH is helping them to find their sleep number, so it's not too firm, not too soft, but jussst right!
> 
> Beverly


ound: Oh that hit my funny bone.
What kind of foam does it have in it? :suspicious:


----------



## BeverlyA

Jan,
if I wasn't so tired....from not getting good sleep, I'd find a big fat piece of foam and take a picture of it stuck in the bed ound:but I'm just too darn tired!
I'm about ready to curl up on the thing!


----------



## JASHavanese

BeverlyA said:


> Jan,
> if I wasn't so tired....from not getting good sleep, I'd find a big fat piece of foam and take a picture of it stuck in the bed ound:but I'm just too darn tired!
> I'm about ready to curl up on the thing!


:kev:
Wait a minute, why are you tired?


----------



## Scooter's Family

JASHavanese said:


> Ann, get in touch with the judge. You can call his clerk


I thought I couldn't do that since I have a lawyer.


----------



## SMARTY

Scooter's Family said:


> I thought I couldn't do that since I have a lawyer.


Tell your lawyer to do it. He can call the judges clerk.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I have done that, repeatedly. The only problem with that is the cost!!! They bill for everything so every time I send them an email, they call the judge, reply to me...it costs between $50-$100. Multiply that a few times each month and it really adds up. We've already spent around $20,000, just on this contempt charge! This is the 3rd time we've gone to court since it was finalized in 2004. Every time has been contempt on his part and this is the second time he hasn't shown up!


----------



## SMARTY

Then I would call the judges clerk, be very polite and nice. What can it hurt? At least you night find out what is happening.

Ask the clerk about writing a letter to the judge, reminding him of the history of this event and what it has cost you., no finger pointing, no criticizing just the facts as they have been presented to the judge already. These are elected officials that should be accountable to do a job in a timely manner.

Worse case is the clerk tells you it is not appropriate for you to contact the judge.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just emailed the attorney, Gavin is gonna kill me.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They faxed a letter to the judge explaining when we were in court and listed the chain of events, asked what the status is, and basically said this is unfair for me to have to wait so long for an order to be issued. Wonder how long it will take to hear anything from this now?!?:frusty:


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> I have done that, repeatedly. The only problem with that is the cost!!! They bill for everything so every time I send them an email, they call the judge, reply to me...it costs between $50-$100. Multiply that a few times each month and it really adds up. We've already spent around $20,000, just on this contempt charge! This is the 3rd time we've gone to court since it was finalized in 2004. Every time has been contempt on his part and this is the second time he hasn't shown up!


Wow. Do they make him pay the attny fees?


----------



## SMARTY

Ann, Well at least something is happening. I have very little experience with attorneys except on the real estate end and it is always a flat fee for their cost. If your attorney has to be prompted to get the results, maybe you should have a talk with him and tell he to start earning his pay. If I got paid that way I wouldn’t care if I got results or not, just bill the client another $50 or $100. Sort of like doctors try this and come back next week.


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> Jan, I'm sorry you have had such problems but I'm glad they decided to send you the wrong foam. ound: !!


I finally got an answer about the foam. It's supposed to be the dense foam you guys have and not another egg crate pancake.
Oh I hope I like the bed! I'm so worn out from fighting since January about different beds!


----------



## BeverlyA

Yeah!!! I hope you LOVE the bed Jan!!!

My salesman called me tonight...sure, I gave him my number, I'm good at saying "no" when I don't want to talk...they're having a fathers day sale and he thought of me 
When you buy a P6 or higher, plus get the adjustable frame, you get $1000 off. I actually DID like the P7, I'm just trying to figure out if it's the same as the P5 with the special foam top. 
So confusing!

Jan, I'm so tired because I too have a ton of back problems, so it hurts to lay down and so I have trouble getting real sleep.:ranger:

I'm waiting to hear how much you love your bed and how great you feel and maybe that will be the final push I need to just hand over the plastic.

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese

BeverlyA said:


> Yeah!!! I hope you LOVE the bed Jan!!!
> 
> My salesman called me tonight...sure, I gave him my number, I'm good at saying "no" when I don't want to talk...they're having a fathers day sale and he thought of me
> When you buy a P6 or higher, plus get the adjustable frame, you get $1000 off. I actually DID like the P7, I'm just trying to figure out if it's the same as the P5 with the special foam top.
> So confusing!
> 
> Jan, I'm so tired because I too have a ton of back problems, so it hurts to lay down and so I have trouble getting real sleep.:ranger:
> 
> I'm waiting to hear how much you love your bed and how great you feel and maybe that will be the final push I need to just hand over the plastic.
> 
> Beverly


Isn't the p7 the one you can't return and can only upgrade if you don't like it? That's how it was when I bought my bed. I thought the p7 was the one with the temperpedic top but could be wrong. Let me go look......
They took off the you can't return the bed part but it is the one with the TP top so go lay on a TP bed before you buy it. My back can't take the TP but some love it.
At the store I laid on the p7 and said OUCH and the salesman said everyone said that but they were losing sales to TP so they made that one.
Don't expect the bed you lay on in the store to feel like what you get but so many love the sleep number bed that I wouldn't let that stop me as long as you get the right foam and it's right for your body.
Duh, I forgot to add what they say about the p 7.....You and your sleeping partner can enjoy the feel of_ slow-response memory foam _without compromising on the freedom to personalize your comfort on each side of the bed.


----------



## BeverlyA

Yup,

That's the one that felt the very best to me.

I didn't tell the salesman that, trying to be sneaky or something I guess :crazy: and I have no idea what the slow response memory foam is suppose to feel like, I just liked it!

I really liked the P5, with my feet and head both slightly elevated, it was heaven. Then when I laid on the P7 I liked the feel of that even better. I didn't like the pillowtop one at all, not sure what the number was of it. It had the special membrane for cooling.

For the $700 or so difference in the P5 and P7, would it be better to get a TP mattress topper? Is there such a thing? Is that what people were referring to when they were talking about mattress pads and not a regular mattress pad? ohhhh now I'm starting to understand your pain Jan!
Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese

LOL I feel my pain too  I feel really bad for you not getting good sleep. How long did you lay on the bed? I'd lay on the bed for at least a half hour and tell the salesman not to bug you while you're doing it. The p 7 didn't start hurting my back until after about 20 minutes....but remember some love that type of bed. I have a memory foam pillow from Kohls and it compresses so that I have to buy a new one each month, and dang, they aren't cheap. 
I don't know about a TP mattress topper but their plain mattress pad is over 400 and didn't make me twirl my fnger with joy.
I tried out the adjustable bed and it felt great as long as I laid on my back. When I turned on my side I yelped. If you sleep on your back it could be great for you but I'm a side sleeper most of the time and every now and then sleep on my back.


----------



## BeverlyA

I certainly wasn't on it for 30 minutes. I'll be back there before I make any decisions that's for sure.

I used to only sleep on my side, now after my massive breast reduction I've found sleeping on my stomach my back doesn't hurt as bad in the morning. If I'm really comfortable I can sleep on my back. The degree of angle was really slight, I'd say barely visable, but I could sure feel it. I can sleep in a hospital bed on my side with both the feet and the head way up...maybe it has something to do with the meds they have there!

Off to give it a shot for tonight! Sweet dreams!

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese

With as much money as you're going to spend, it's worth the half hour to go lay on the bed. Wow, you can sleep on a hospital bed? I hurt BIG TIME on them but the nurses say everyone complans about them so maybe they have lousy mattresses here.
I didn't know you had a reduction. My husband's cousin was a MM and had one done. She was supposed to go down to a C cup but they goofed and gave her a D. We used to giggle when she'd come over. We'd sit at the kitchen table and her chest would go to almost the center of the table. She really had to reach to get to food!
Sending you good wishes that you find the right bed for you. Hugs


----------



## Missy

Jan, I keep checking in here hoping HOPING to read you have a new bed and have had a great nights sleep... did I read right? did you win and you have a new bed coming? PLEASE let that be so!

Beverly, I hope you get a good nights sleep too on what ever bed you end up with...I will be curious for your review. Cooper is the king!


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy you're a sweetheart. The foam was the only bad part of the bed and the rep I was emailing with said that they'd send me new foam that's dense like others have. She says it's 3 inches thick and they're sending a prepaid sticker to send my egg crate back. That was yesterday that we agreed so I guess it will be a week before it gets here.
I got to sleep at 6 this morning and woke up an hour later when hubby got up then took a nap. <yawn> A comfortable bed sounds wonderful!


----------



## JASHavanese

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I have a tracking number for the new foam for the bed. It left there last night.
:juggle::tea:


----------



## Missy

I am no breathing til it gets to you!


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan, I'm so happy they are sending you the better foam...which they should have already done! I do hope it will give you a good night's sleep. My youngest grandson flips and flops and kicks all during the night and nobody wants to sleep with him. He is 9 and weighs 76 lbs. He has spent the last few nights with me and sets his number on 20...and loves his little nest. I have not felt him move at all and he looks as if he hasn't when I wake! He is begging for his own sleep number bed now.


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy: I am no breathing til it gets to you!



LuvCicero said:


> Jan, I'm so happy they are sending you the better foam...which they should have already done! I do hope it will give you a good night's sleep. My youngest grandson flips and flops and kicks all during the night and nobody wants to sleep with him. He is 9 and weighs 76 lbs. He has spent the last few nights with me and sets his number on 20...and loves his little nest. I have not felt him move at all and he looks as if he hasn't when I wake! He is begging for his own sleep number bed now.


Breathe Missy!!  It doesn't get here for 2 more days
Grandkids......a money pit of love  I don't have any expectations for this foam so if we are comfortable it will be a huge bonus! I guess I still have the thought of how that egg crate felt on my back, legs, etc LOL


----------



## JASHavanese

We got the replacement foam today. Those sweet people at Sleep Number replaced the dinky egg crate foam with..........more dinky egg crate foam! Unless that stuff expands big time I'd like to find their rep and show them where that foam should be placed if they'd be so kind as to bend over for me.


----------



## LuvCicero

OMG...I can't believe they sent you the same foam you have been complaining to them about. I would call them and tell them in three days you are e-mailing pictures and a request for a TV reporter to check into their service....so they had better overnight you the right foam. I think you really got a lemon. I am getting good sleep and never wake during the night any longer. I am so sorry you have had such a problem.


----------



## JASHavanese

We have a tv guy who loves things like this and has a blast going after companies. I'm going to contact him. This is a heck of a time to be going on vacation but the reservations are already made.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'd call him and show him everything!

What better time for a vacation, sounds like you really need it now.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> I'd call him and show him everything!
> 
> What better time for a vacation, sounds like you really need it now.


I only have a short window to return it...and I'll be on vacation. I think I'll let hubby take this one over. I've dealt with everything else so he can fight one thing. :fencing:


----------



## JASHavanese

I looked at the foam we got yesterday and it's already falling apart! The middle section where your back or hip goes is all breaking off. This would be funny if it wasn't so crazy. What the heck is wrong with those Sleep Number Bed people? I don't know if this stuff is old and rotted or new and horrible quality. Any ideas?


----------



## JASHavanese

And here's my new 'dense' foam they promised me. Looks just like the junk they sent before except this one is all rotted and falling apart


----------



## Missy

Oh Jan! 

Can you call and speak with someone else...request a manager. do you have a store near by...I would storm in and make a scene in the store and make them do the run around for you... and call this tv reporter...maybe he can do all the work while you are on vacation. 

Now I am wondering if the one I tried so many years back was a defective model too and that is why it felt no different than my beauty rest.


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> Oh Jan!
> 
> Can you call and speak with someone else...request a manager. do you have a store near by...I would storm in and make a scene in the store and make them do the run around for you... and call this tv reporter...maybe he can do all the work while you are on vacation.
> 
> Now I am wondering if the one I tried so many years back was a defective model too and that is why it felt no different than my beauty rest.


I just got an email back from Sleep Number. She says it could be a problem with the manufacturer, she doesn't know. Well then who the heck does know!!! I also updated my website about the bed asking for people who have had problems to contact me for a class action lawsuit....and sent that to the main office at Sleep Number
It could be that you laid on the trash we got.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Here's the foam they sent me, we opened the box and it was all rolled up. The instructions said to unroll it and let it sit for 20 minutes to reach "maximum fullness". I'm thinking Sleep Number needs Viagra or something.

We put it in there, underneath the air chambers, and we'll see how we sleep tonight.


----------



## Scooter's Family

BTW Jan - It ripped a little when we were putting it in there!


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> BTW Jan - It ripped a little when we were putting it in there!


I hope it helps you. You had to pay for that to fix your bed, didn't you? After seeing the ripped up foam they sent me I wouldn't doubt that it ripped


----------



## pjewel

JASHavanese said:


> We got the replacement foam today. Those sweet people at Sleep Number replaced the dinky egg crate foam with..........more dinky egg crate foam! Unless that stuff expands big time I'd like to find their rep and show them where that foam should be placed if they'd be so kind as to bend over for me.


ound: ound: ound:

Sorry about what you're going through, but what a visual!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

$40, non returnable! I told DH we could have gone to Hobby Lobby and gotten the crap they sent us.


----------



## SMARTY

Scooter's Family said:


> $40, non returnable! I told DH we could have gone to Hobby Lobby and gotten the crap they sent us.


Ann, If you put it on your credit card stop payment. This is crazy that this company is so irresponsible.

Jan, I would take that form to the store where I bought your bed, be nice and have them get their field rep on the line. If they do not want to help sit in front of that store with the insert so the world can see how they treat customers&#8230;&#8230;.or make a poster with your bed, what the web site says you are getting and a hand out to read before buying.


----------



## Kathie

Isn't it supposed to be on top of the air chambers?


----------



## Scooter's Family

We have a solid foam on top of the air chambers and then we have the pillow top. When we were pulling the whole thing apart to put this foam under the chambers DH said we're going to use the #$%^(*& bed for as long as we can and then buy a normal bed!


----------



## LuvCicero

Ann, I'm shocked. I thought they were going to seen something that would 'support' the air chambers. What is that foam going to do under the chambers...just go flat. That doesn't make a bit of sense to me.


----------



## SMARTY

How in the world has this company stayed in business?


----------



## JASHavanese

SMARTY said:


> Ann, If you put it on your credit card stop payment. This is crazy that this company is so irresponsible.
> 
> Jan, I would take that form to the store where I bought your bed, be nice and have them get their field rep on the line. If they do not want to help sit in front of that store with the insert so the world can see how they treat customers&#8230;&#8230;.or make a poster with your bed, what the web site says you are getting and a hand out to read before buying.


They're in the process of moving so we'll go back when they reopen across the street (which will be easier to talk to people going into the store as this one is in a mall). We already spent time in the store and told people about our bed and watched them turn and walk out the door. What a good feeling!


----------



## JASHavanese

SMARTY said:


> How in the world has this company stayed in business?


Word of mouth ound:


----------



## marjrc

Jan, this totally sucks. Going on vacation, who the heck wants to worry about all this stuff?! Where are you going again? 

I agree with others. Make a fuss and don't give up. Ann, that foam is pitiful. Seems to me this bed is more headache than it's worth.... and it costs a bloody fortune!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I notice a difference, DH doesn't. I feel like The Princess and the Pea!

We'll see how long it lasts though. Really stinks for Jan with vacation and moving having to worry about a stupid bed!


----------



## BeverlyA

Ann,

Are you and your DH really different in size?

I was trying to explain your problem to the manager at our store and he said that he had seen that problem when the 2 people who share the bed are a lot different in size. I was curious if that was the case with you and your DH.

Jan, that foam isn't even the same color as the stuff I saw in the beds in the store here.

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family

No, we're really not. He's only about 6 inches taller than I am and he's pretty thin.

The foam they sent does seem to make a difference and I'm sleeping better, don't feel like I'm waking up in a hole during the night.

It's interesting to me that we're all hearing such different information in different areas. Makes you wonder how they train their salespeople.


----------



## LuvCicero

Beverly, I don't understand the size of two people making a difference because each person has their own air chamber and number. That is one of the things I love because I don't feel DH getting in and out of the bed or turning over.

Ann, I'm glad the foam seems to help and you are sleeping better. I was worried since you said the foam went under the chamber and I didn't understand how that could help much....unless it's a pretty strong foam.

I hate that Jan got the foam she did and is having such a problem. I think the company must be trying to pass off some old product ~ and I'm sure some people don't even know. I sure don't understand them sending her the same thin stuff as a replacement!!!!

I have to say again that we do love this bed. I guess like other mattresses it's not for everyone. I love that I am sleeping solid through the night and not waking up stiff and sore. The saleman did tell us to get in the bed in the position we sleep 'then' adjust the number. That sometimes we might feel better with it at 35 or 45 if we have back or hip problems. For two years my doctor kept telling me I needed 'good sleep' to help with the pain and suggested different things to do before bedtime...and finally wrote me a perscription for Trazodone. I told him I didn't want a pill and he said I had to get 7 to 8 hours 'good sleep' to feel better. It did help 'when' I would take it....still not great. I can now say I know the difference in a good night's sleep and what it feels like to feel refreshed in the mornings. I'm happy that I found a mattress that is good for me and would encourage everyone to do the same....no matter what kind it is.!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I agree with you Dale, everyone will find comfort in different things. It's great that you're sleeping well and Ronnie getting up isn't disturbing to you. I notice the same thing, when one of us gets up it doesn't rustle the other and that's nice.

It's too bad that Jan has gotten such a run around! I hope she's able to resolve this.


----------



## JASHavanese

Kathie said:


> Isn't it supposed to be on top of the air chambers?


Sounds weird but air is actually hard which is why they need the foam....or whatever that stuff is that's falling apart
I got an email from them (while on vacation) saying if I didn't want the bed to email them. I emailed them, they said to call them. I called them and told them that I wanted the option of them picking the bed up so there's no mix up about shipping it back to them. They offered to make a new piece of foam for me and run it through quality control.....I told them they already did that and I got crumbling foam and they offered to extend the warranty 30 more days. As if I'm going to take their word for anything! :fencing:
They said they'd call with a date to pick it up and I haven't heard a word from them. Gee, I'm stunned
I should have taken a picture of the bed at the Hilton. If hubby sat next to me on it, the bed went into a V shape on both sides of us. He put his knee at the bottom of the bed and the mattress went down to 2 inches. Ooooooooh my back. Who would have thought something could hurt worse than the sleep number with crumbling foam? That darn thing put me in a wheelchair....but going through an airport that's not such a bad thing when you look at all sides of it I guess. Helloooooooo chiropractor but I have to wait till Monday to make an appt.
I kissed Bedrock when we got home :laugh:


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> I can now say I know the difference in a good night's sleep and what it feels like to feel refreshed in the mornings. .!


Oh give me hope, tell me what it's like. We've had 3 new beds since January and I'm beyond tired. It used to be funny when I'd wake up after 3 hours of sleep and walk into a wall. Somehow it lost its humor.
Trying to get a house ready to sell on so little sleep is daunting at best. I finally told hubby yesterday in a not so nice voice that it was time he helped. Guess I was too nice about it before. Time to climb on my broom and be a witch now cause darnit I need the help!!


----------



## JASHavanese

BeverlyA said:


> Ann,
> 
> Jan, that foam isn't even the same color as the stuff I saw in the beds in the store here.
> 
> Beverly


It's not the same stuff others on here got either and was discontinued 2 years ago. I guess Texas is the outlet for all the old stuff they still have
You've got to see this, I saw a commercial for it at 3 this morning:
https://www.aeropedic.com/flare/next


----------



## SMARTY

Just a thought, spend one more night away from home in a Hampton Inn, give their beds a try. We stay at the Hamptons quite often when traveling and I remember them being pretty comfortable. And my back is a killer......

http://www.epinions.com/review/The_Cloud_Nine_Bed_by_Serta/content_313653497476


----------



## BeverlyA

Well I know Jan is going to think I've lost my mind :der: but we've ordered our P7. It was 1000$ off and I just had to give it a shot before thinking about surgery.

Now I can't wait for it to arrive to give it a try! My DH was skeptical when I was telling him how good it felt for me to lay on, but once he tried it, he liked it too.

I tried to address all the questions that had been raised here, and I think, as well as any business or salesperson can, the guy answered my questions. I'm just really hopeful that I'll LOVE the bed and I won't need to worry about sending it back.

About a year ago I stayed at a Harrah's and loved the bed. After I tracked down the special built mattress, I found out that mattress had been discontinued. Grrrrr. I ended up with a Serta that I loved in the store, but just hasn't felt good from the beginning. 

You can bet I'm going to be checking the foam as they set up my bed Jan! 

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese

SMARTY said:


> Just a thought, spend one more night away from home in a Hampton Inn, give their beds a try. We stay at the Hamptons quite often when traveling and I remember them being pretty comfortable. And my back is a killer......
> 
> http://www.epinions.com/review/The_Cloud_Nine_Bed_by_Serta/content_313653497476


Oh what a load of........ We looked at the name of the bed so we'd know never to buy one. The Hilton (Homewood suites) does NOT have the cloud nine bed, they had spring air or aire. I stayed at a Hampton Inn for a couple of hours. The spray they use to smother the place in had me sneezing so much I had to leave. Oops, I just looked at my online banking and it's the hotel in the same parking lot and connected to them and the Residence Inn. It was the Fairfield. I'm going to have to call and see if they have the same bed (and air spray) uke:
Yup, they have the same spray. I forgot to ask about the bed :doh: because of the spray


----------



## JASHavanese

BeverlyA said:


> Well I know Jan is going to think I've lost my mind Beverly


Not really. If they give you the right foam, it might be a good bed. Their customer service is sadly lacking once you get the bed though. I hope you put it on your credit card and didn't use a credit card check or regular check


----------



## JASHavanese

JASHavanese said:


> I think I'll let hubby take this one over. I've dealt with everything else so he can fight one thing. :fencing:


hahahahahahahahahaha I actually said that? I'm laughing so hard now. I forgot he doesn't do problems. 
Um.....can you tell I'm a little ticked


----------



## Scooter's Family

I really like the Cloud 9 beds at Hampton/Hilton properties. We won't ever buy another Sleep Number bed even though the foam they sent now has helped, I won't buy from them again due to their customer service.

Jan-So sorry to hear you're having such a hard time with this! I really hope you find a bed that helps!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> I really like the Cloud 9 beds at Hampton/Hilton properties. We won't ever buy another Sleep Number bed even though the foam they sent now has helped, I won't buy from them again due to their customer service.
> 
> Jan-So sorry to hear you're having such a hard time with this! I really hope you find a bed that helps!!!


I had to wait 30 days by their policy to even ask to return the bed (believe me I tried getting it right out of here and was told no, had to wait while they held my money hostage). 
Ok, so the 30 days finally comes up that I've been stuck with all these boxes and I write them as they asked me to do and said ok, it's been 30 days, come pick it up. I got a reply saying to call so I called last week. 
They were supposed to call me back.....ha ha ha ha. So I called them back today and also backed it with an email. They said to give them 7-10 days to contact me and even though they used to have my phone number right, they had it wrong now so I corrected that. 
So........now I still have a living room full of boxes and have to wait for them to get off of their .......nevermind..... and call me to set up a pick up date. Then I have to wait for that date, then I have to wait SIX TO EIGHT WEEKS for a refund. HUH? Since I paid with a check from my credit card, they say that takes longer to refund. My credit card company sent me a copy of the check. It cleared right away yet I get to wait SIX TO EIGHT WEEKS to get PART of my money back?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Unfortunately customer service seems nonexistent anymore, that's why I'm willing to pay a bit more to a company that does provide service.


----------



## marjrc

It just totally sucks, Jan. Not at all right.


----------



## JASHavanese

We were talking about that rotten SLEEP NUMBER BED last night and when you add up the time they demand of you, they hold your money hostage for _*over*_ THREE MONTHS....that's assuming they send my refund.


----------



## JASHavanese

I got a call from the store that sold me the sleep number bed this evening while we were eating dinner. The head office got in touch with them and gave them my number to call me. She said that they're bringing in all of the new sleep number beds (?) and she's willing to exchange the foam in my bed with one from the store. 
I had just been adjusted by a new chiro and he warned me that I'd be sore in one spot and oh boy was he right. That man adjusted me like I've never been adjusted before! I was barely holding on when I got that call. It might have been a good time to go see the new beds and see what foam she's offering but by then I just couldn't physically do it. Darn, now the pain is calming down......too bad she called right then as we were almost in their parking lot at that restaurant.
We may go up there tomorrow and see what they're offering since they don't pick the bed up until the 10th.
Why do you have to raise so much heck with them for them to finally give a darn?????????
Oh.......something that left me shaking my head. The saleswoman told me she likes the TWO bed with NO foam in it!!! That's the bed they test you on and hubby and I kept crashing into each other on it and rolling to the center. That woman has to sleep alone to like that thing.


----------



## Scooter's Family

She probably does sleep alone, working for that company I doubt anyone likes her!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan, I hope you can get the good foam and at least give the bed a try. I would be needing some good meds or a bottle to get through the problems you have had. I hope the adjustment on your back has helped.

Beverly, I do hope you don't have any problems and will enjoy your bed. I will be waiting to hear how things go for you.


----------



## SMARTY

Jan, I hope the adjustment does a great long term job. If the bed feels good when your back is hurthing think how good it will be when it is not. Take the picture of Dale's foam in with you. Good Luck


----------



## JASHavanese

SMARTY said:


> Jan, I hope the adjustment does a great long term job. If the bed feels good when your back is hurthing think how good it will be when it is not. Take the picture of Dale's foam in with you. Good Luck


This new chiro seems to be amazing. I actually went shopping for a couple of hours after I left his office! Hubby met me at the store I was in so we could go to dinner and his eyes bugged out of his head when he saw me walking straight.......and I could see that from across the store (Hobby Lobby has GREAT sales right now). He adjusted me again yesterday but not as strongly as the day before. Oh it feels good to walk for a while! I had a blast working with the dogs out front last night. Still can't bend much but hey, I'll take walking straight and just being able to 
We went to the Sleep Number place last night and she says if she has to carry the right foam on her back to the house she will. That would be kind of funny to see ound:
I have the pictures of the foam on my website so I pulled that up on my phone and showed her then she sat there and fired off an email to someone high up in the company with my website address and promised the right foam and an extra 30 days to try it out. THAT they'll have to put in writing before I agree to it. This has been one long sage of fighting with them and I've got too darn much else to do to get ready to move to be messing with them.
I slept on a 4 foot couch last night in the office. I need a bed that doesn't hurt!


----------



## JASHavanese

I got an email last night from Sleep Number. They say my order has been shipped. HUH? What order? Anyone have a clue what this is?
SHIPPED ITEMS & TRACKING NUMBERS
Code Description
110444 TOPPER,2.0X75.5X79.5,AMIC, K

My living room has been taken up with huge boxes saying sleep number for so long and we haven't been able to use that room so I can't even get to the couch in there to sleep on. Last night I slept a few hours on Bedrock and woke up from pain then came in the office and slept the rest of the night on the 4 foot love sofa.
Add getting the house ready to move with my back *screaming* at me....painting, redoing rooms, adding things, taking a lot out, looking at houses in Jax and I'm about ready to lose my mind.


----------



## Missy

oh dear Jan. I was really hoping you would have had a good night's sleep by time I got home from vacation. If I were you I would just send the whole thing back and start again...make them come and pack it all up and take it away on their dime. Then, go to a mattress store and let them fit you. Or if you do want to try select comfort again...order it from the company directly...speak with someone high up, tell them your woes and let them know the only reason you are trying it again is that so many people you know swear by it... but that this is there last chance before you invite a news reporter to review the discrepancies in quality and customer service from one bed to another, and one store to another. 

Maybe you should try the tempurpedic again... I know they have come a long way since the first ones... a lot of different firmness's now.

I am tired just reading this thread. 

I on the other hand woke up with no aches and pains on vacation. I checked and it was a serta. I think my beauty rest needs to be put to rest as I woke up achy today.


----------



## JASHavanese

I went and tried the tempurpedic bed before trying the sleep number and it hurts to lay on. My body and memory foam don't go together for some reason. 
I got 2 beds before the sleep number.....Bedrock which is what we have now and the top of the line from Sears. Bedrock was so comfortable in the store and felt like our living room couch. When it got here it felt like something the Flinstones would sleep on. Then the other bed we got after it had that huge lunp in the middle of it and we didn't find out until they picked it up that there were 2 different heights in the foundations that caused it. Bedrock is even hurting my husband's body and that man can sleep anywhere. 
The date I have for Sleep Number to come pick their bed up is the 10th then I have to wait and see if they refund my money......from 6 to 8 weeks of wait. <insert cuss words here>
Oh, back to Sears. I talked to a couple of the people who sell their beds and they told me two things. One is that a lot of the mattresses are screwed up in transit because they bend them and mess up the coils and that don't count on the bed you lay on in the store to feel like when you get it. They say it never works that way. Well crap........then WHAT do you do? Maybe if I had some sleep behind me I could figure it out.
I thought we'd get great sleep in that Hilton hotel but if we sat together on the bed, the thing went up into a V shape with the mattress coming up on both sides of us. I've never seen a mattress do that before! A knee on the edge of the mattress took it down to at the very most 2 inches tall. Since the kids met us there, I got stuck on that thing till they left then I got the couch...and a wheelchair ride through the airport. Hey, not a bad ride but still.....
This stuff has been going on since January and I have a high tolerence for pain and a lot of patience but right now I just feel like :Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jan-From what the shipping info says, it's a new topper for your bed. Are you positive you got the same bed from Sears that you tested in the store?


----------



## BeverlyA

Jan, didn't the salesperson at the store say they were going to make sure you got the correct foam for your bed? Maybe that's what is being shipped to you.

Or did I miss a post?

I can't wait for my bed to get here and see if it helps me. I tried some traction last week and it felt great while I was doing it, but now my calf and foot are numb and hurt worse than before. Calgon take me away!

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Jan-From what the shipping info says, it's a new topper for your bed. Are you positive you got the same bed from Sears that you tested in the store?


Their topper and the foam are 2 different things though. The topper is over 400 and thin....I hope to heck they don't think they're charging me for that thing. And of course this is a holiday weekend so I wait till Monday to find out.
I'm not positive about anything right now except that I'm desperate for relief from pain and need sleep


----------



## JASHavanese

BeverlyA said:


> Jan, didn't the salesperson at the store say they were going to make sure you got the correct foam for your bed? Maybe that's what is being shipped to you.
> 
> Or did I miss a post?
> 
> I can't wait for my bed to get here and see if it helps me. I tried some traction last week and it felt great while I was doing it, but now my calf and foot are numb and hurt worse than before. Calgon take me away!
> 
> Beverly


Yes but foam and a topper are different things.
Oh Beverly, I feel for you and send you hugs. Traction gave me sharp stabbing pain. Have you tried water therapy? That helped me a little bit until they added traction to it


----------



## JASHavanese

Duh, the definition of insanity is doing the same thing and expecting different results. I'm glad I typed this out......it showed me how long I've dealt with this and how bad it is. I talked to hubby about it. He's going to move the twin bed that's in the front bedroom into our room and put it at the foot of Bedrock and I'm going to try sleeping on that. The dogs would go nuts trying to sleep with both of us and being in different rooms so we'll try this until we can figure something out


----------



## Scooter's Family

Maybe you could sell Bedrock and S&!+Number bed with the house???? :bounce:


Just trying to make you laugh a bit, I know it's awful when you can't get any sleep because it just makes the pain that much worse. I'm so sorry that you've had to go through all of this mess. I hope you can get this settled and finally get some rest.
:hug:


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Maybe you could sell Bedrock and S&!+Number bed with the house???? :bounce:
> 
> Just trying to make you laugh a bit, I know it's awful when you can't get any sleep because it just makes the pain that much worse. I'm so sorry that you've had to go through all of this mess. I hope you can get this settled and finally get some rest.
> :hug:


ound: I could use them as selling points for the house! Two FREE king sized beds all ready for you to get 'cozy' in! Heck, I'd even throw in the pillows and bedspreads! I like the way you think 
Hubby did his own thing...I guess he wanted me next to him instead of at the end of the bed. He put 2 twin mattresses on the king foundation. What a guy!
We're going to go in there when he gets off the phone and put Mama Mia on the big screen and sing, clap, and watch the dogs dance on the bed to it. And hopefully I'm going to SLEEP comfortably afterward! Wheeeeeeee


----------



## Scooter's Family

I think I'm the only person who didn't like that movie, it drove me crazy!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

We loved it. Couldn't find it last night though. That was the only video missing. Guess I'll ask my grandkiddos if they are now in possession of my clapping fun loving movie :suspicious:
Ah...I slept like a baby last night and part of the day 
:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jan-Have you seen "Best In Show" yet? That movie is hysterical!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Jan-Have you seen "Best In Show" yet? That movie is hysterical!!!


A few times. I agree, it's funny as heck....and probably a lot of truth in it too ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

We laughed hysterically watching that! DH keeps telling me that's what Chicago is going to be like. LOL


----------



## JASHavanese

BeverlyA said:


> Jan, didn't the salesperson at the store say they were going to make sure you got the correct foam for your bed? Maybe that's what is being shipped to you.
> 
> Or did I miss a post?
> 
> I can't wait for my bed to get here and see if it helps me. I tried some traction last week and it felt great while I was doing it, but now my calf and foot are numb and hurt worse than before. Calgon take me away!
> 
> Beverly


Beverly did you get your new bed yet? I was on the phone with sleep number for over 2 hours today. We went round and round and round until I put my foot down and said that I wasn't going to keep going off on another topic and he was going to stop doing that and answer my questions and each time he tried not to, I'd say let's stop and go back to the question. They sent the heavy duty salesman on me today and what he didn't know was that I was just as stubborn as he is.
So here's the latest. Even though I ordered my bed a week after someone else on here got one, the foam was changed in all beds (I'll believe that when I see it) and now it's all the egg crate junk according to him.
All that thick nice foam you all have was magically stopped just as I ordered my bed. Since the foam is what I've been complaining about, they <ahem> dug in their warehouse until they found an 'older' foam that's the thick version you all have. That's what's supposed to be delivered tomorrow.
He offered me another 30 day warranty and since hubby deals with legal contracts, I had him take over the phone at that point. The rep wanted to send me a bland email saying we have 30 days to try the new foam. Hubby said no way, here's what I want you to say and forget the email, sent it on your letterhead and fax it to us. The guy said it would take 2 days to get the permission to fax it to us so we told him fine, pick the bed up the 10th. Then he could fax us today what hubby wanted the fax to agree to (after a half hour of dancing around it). The guy tried his best to get us to agree to just the bland email basically saying nothing and my husband refused that saying he could spoof an email to make it look like it came from sleep number so there was nothing legal or binding about it. 
So........we'll see what foam comes tomorrow and we have the fax on their letterhead saying we have another 30 days to try out this foam and if we don't like it we get a full refund.
A month of fighting with these people and a living room full of sleep number boxes......where's the Calgon? Geeze all we want is something that doesn't hurt to lay on! At this point I don't care if the darn thing costs 8,000!! Just give us good sleep!
This sure has been a lesson in patience......as if I needed that. 
The new chiro got my back straight!! I think I love him. Ok, so I have a hard time bending and can't lift much but I can work on the house again and a good bed to fall into after doing so sounds wonderful. <yawn>
I was laying awake at night in pain and got a CD...I think it's called relax into greatness.....and it knocks me out cold after a couple minutes of listening to it. When I wake up in pain, in goes the CD again and out I go. I think I love the CD too! 
I can't wait to see the foam you get in this bed. I have a feeling I'm going to be shoving it in a reps face.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> We laughed hysterically watching that! DH keeps telling me that's what Chicago is going to be like. LOL


ound: Could very well be. You have to know the players though to see a lot of it


----------



## LuvCicero

[This sure has been a lesson in patience]

Amen to that remark, Jan. I don't know how you have hung in this long. I can't believe they are saying they now use the cheap foam in all their beds. Makes me think how the candy bars get smaller ~ but cost more!!
I will be checking back to see what foam you get this time.


----------



## JASHavanese

BeverlyA said:


> Well I know Jan is going to think I've lost my mind :der: but we've ordered our P7.
> You can bet I'm going to be checking the foam as they set up my bed Jan!
> 
> Beverly


Isn't the p7 the temperpedic type of topper? Yup I looked it up, it's the memory foam. That bed has a thick piece of foam in it and isn't the egg crate. If you like a temperpedic bed, you'll like the p7.
Got the new foam today and called them and told them to pick the bed up. Darn, if I didn't believe the guy yesterday on the phone that they sent the right foam this time it would be out of my house tomorrow. Now I have to wait 3-5 days for their pick up dept to call and schedule a time to pick it up so my living room stays loaded with boxes.
This replacement foam was even thinner than the other stuff.
Now that that's figured out, I need to go bed shopping. If I can't have the one I lay on in the store, I won't take it since I found out what you order isn't what you get......3 times. 
There's so much going on here so say a little prayer that I keep my sanity. I'm trying to paint in over 100 degree heat and can only stand the fumes for a while and have to have the doors and windows open in that heat. My computer desk is a monster and is U shaped with a book case on the side, 8 foot table in front of me and 2 8 foot tables on the sides of me. Imagine all the stuff that I've been taking off of it for the last 2 days. We can't stage the office or paint it with my desk in here so hubby is tearing it all down today. Hm...wonder if I'll be online through my pc or my phone? 
Please pass the box of Calgon. Hm, I have a jacuzzi bathtub I never use. i think I'll jump in there.....with a few boxes of Calgon after I get done working on the house today. 
Did I mention sleep number bites? They sure have good salespeople though. Wonder how they sleep at night? They probably hear the scripts they have burned into their brains all night long....or maybe that's wishful thinking.


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> [This sure has been a lesson in patience]
> 
> Amen to that remark, Jan. I don't know how you have hung in this long. I can't believe they are saying they now use the cheap foam in all their beds. Makes me think how the candy bars get smaller ~ but cost more!!
> I will be checking back to see what foam you get this time.


I lost all patience. Now it's just tears. Guess a good cry will do me good. Think I could get a job at a sleep number place? I can't imagine why their sales would go down


----------



## SMARTY

What a nightmare!!!!! At least bed & boxes should be gone tomorrow. When we were in Monterey, CA. we stayed at the nicest inn that had awesome feather beds. My DH mentioned yesterday he wished we had a feather topper for our bed he remembered sleeping so well there. (our family whirlwind see California in 10 days trip may have had something to do with that. I didn’t take into account how large Cal is when I rented 2 convertibles and planned out trip, lots of driving)

After your experience, I don’t want to think about buying even a topper. Conflict totally wears me out. If you were in Jacksonville I would bring you the Calgon.


----------



## Kathie

Jan, what is the name of the relaxation CD - I could really use that! Maybe you should wait until you get to Jax to buy a bed - they have lots of places to shop there. Are you moving soon?


----------



## LuvCicero

Sandi is right about this being a nightmare for you. I am in shock that the sleep number people send you the bad foam "again". It seems you have too much on your plate with the house and the bed. Yep...I would be having a good cry also! Then I would call the saleslady and tell her it's time she bring the good foam over on her back!! I hope you can find a good bed for your new home.


----------



## JASHavanese

SMARTY said:


> What a nightmare!!!!! At least bed & boxes should be gone tomorrow. When we were in Monterey, CA. we stayed at the nicest inn that had awesome feather beds. My DH mentioned yesterday he wished we had a feather topper for our bed he remembered sleeping so well there. (our family whirlwind see California in 10 days trip may have had something to do with that. I didn't take into account how large Cal is when I rented 2 convertibles and planned out trip, lots of driving)
> 
> After your experience, I don't want to think about buying even a topper. Conflict totally wears me out. If you were in Jacksonville I would bring you the Calgon.


If I was in Jax I'd loan you our feather bed and grab the Calgon out of your hand and you'd have to visit me from the tub ound:
Remind me after we move there about the feather bed. You can borrow it and decide if you want to spend that kind of money on one.
Conflict wears me out too.....so does uncertainty but that's how we've been living for awhile. I guess there's a reason for it.....can't say I much like it though. I learned years ago not to pray for patience :biggrin1:
Isn't Ca beautiful? I still miss it


----------



## JASHavanese

Kathie said:


> Jan, what is the name of the relaxation CD - I could really use that! Maybe you should wait until you get to Jax to buy a bed - they have lots of places to shop there. Are you moving soon?


I think it's called Relax into Greatness. Let me look it up on Amazon.




Read the 2 reviews on it. I agree with them


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> Sandi is right about this being a nightmare for you. I am in shock that the sleep number people send you the bad foam "again". It seems you have too much on your plate with the house and the bed. Yep...I would be having a good cry also! Then I would call the saleslady and tell her it's time she bring the good foam over on her back!! I hope you can find a good bed for your new home.


I guess it's illegal to wrap her in the foam and tape her to her chair huh?  
Speaking of things on a plate, I've told the story of how I lived on eggs and potatoes for 3 months when I left my ex and was young and how the meal is still special to me. Hubby makes it every weekend for us and I've got to show you what he did this week. Look at the potato on the right


----------



## SMARTY

You've got to love that man........


----------



## Sheri

Awwww, now that's a sweetheart from a sweetheart!


----------



## LuvCicero

Ohhh, give that man a treat!!


----------



## Missy

LuvCicero said:


> Ohhh, give that man a treat!!


ditto.

I dipped my toe into bed shopping today. I am so hesitant after this thread. But I have to say I loved this one hybrid latex bed I tried. It was soft like the tempurpedic but had more structure...you could actually sit on the side of it.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I have to go mattress shopping as well and I am really freaked after reading Jan's bad experience. A new mattress is expensive and I am very worried about making a very expensive mistake.


----------



## BeverlyA

Jan,
That man is a keeper for sure!

My bed is due next Wed. and you can be sure I will be under there feet examining each and every move, making sure I get the right foam, making sure the chambers all inflate, making sure the frame works just the way it's suppose to.

I've exhausted my insurance benefits for chiro for the rest of the year. My insurance won't cover any traction, acupuncture or therapeutic massage. Because of my lupus and R.A. I can't take anymore pain killers. I am so hopeful this bed will help me! You can all be sure I will report as soon as I get to spend a night on it!

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero

Beverly, I will say a pray that this bed works for you also and that you don't have the problems that Jan has had to deal with. My grandsons spend the night Wed and they beg for my bed so DH and I slept on a nice Beautyrest and woke with our backs hurting ~ back to the sleep number last night and this morning we woke with no back pains. Be sure to adjust your number "after" you get in the bed and adjust the frame if you are feeling any pressure on shoulders or hips. I do hope this bed will give you better sleep!


----------



## Kathie

Jan: your DH is wonderful!

Beverly: I, too, have RA and the sleep number bed has been wonderful for me. Nothing is going to completely remove the pain but it comes closer than anything else I've tried!
We have had ours for about thirteen years and have added a 3" memory foam topper a year or two ago and now it is good as new again!


----------



## BeverlyA

Thank you so much for your encouragement Dale! Your luck is encouraging also Kathie, that's what I like to hear! We got the model that has a small layer of memory foam, it felt really good to me, so I'm very hopeful! I sure understand it's not a cure, but I just am hoping it will allow me to sleep without waking in the middle of the night in MORE pain. 

Dale, the salesman gave us a sheet describing how to adjust the bed slowly, starting at 50 and waiting 3 days between changes, so you don't stress your muscles too much with a huge change. It also said if you had pain in a certain area, to make it harder or softer in increments of 5. To say I'm anxious is an understatement at this point!

Beverly


----------



## SMARTY

HEY JAN, It's the 10th is the bed gone????????


----------



## SMARTY

:bump::bump::bump: Jan, Have you been arrested for doing harm to the Sleep Number's pick up guys???


----------



## JASHavanese

BeverlyA said:


> Jan,
> That man is a keeper for sure!
> 
> My bed is due next Wed. and you can be sure I will be under there feet examining each and every move, making sure I get the right foam, making sure the chambers all inflate, making sure the frame works just the way it's suppose to.
> 
> I've exhausted my insurance benefits for chiro for the rest of the year. My insurance won't cover any traction, acupuncture or therapeutic massage. Because of my lupus and R.A. I can't take anymore pain killers. I am so hopeful this bed will help me! You can all be sure I will report as soon as I get to spend a night on it!
> 
> Beverly


Beverly you're going to get totally different foam in the p7. They can't sell them so they're discounting them to try to get rid of them. They aren't making new parts for it so what you saw is probably what you're going to get.
A month ago if you bought the p7 and didn't like it you couldn't get your money back but you could exchange it for a more expensive bed. Is that the trap you're in?


----------



## JASHavanese

SMARTY said:


> :bump::bump::bump: Jan, Have you been arrested for doing harm to the Sleep Number's pick up guys???


Not yet......they haven't called to give me a pick up date. Gee, I'm shocked


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> Ohhh, give that man a treat!!


He loved the dog cookie. :rockon:
Actually I bought him some new goodies that he doesn't buy for himself. 
I'm a lucky lady.......and know and appreciate it :kiss:


----------



## SMARTY

Sorry I thought the 10th was your pick up date.


----------



## JASHavanese

BeverlyA said:


> Jan,
> I can't take anymore pain killers.
> Beverly


Beverly there's a pill that works on the nerve endings and isn't a pain pill.....and darn I can't remember the name of it. My dr tried to give it to me but I'm not a pill person. Ask your dr about it and maybe it can help you. I'm going to ask about a tens unit. I don't wear much in the summer (the heat here is unreal) and don't even care if the wires show as long as it helps
Here's something the news is talking about this morning for pain: http://www.healthline.com/natstandardcontent/willow-bark I can't take it but maybe you can


----------



## JASHavanese

murphymoesmamma said:


> I have to go mattress shopping as well and I am really freaked after reading Jan's bad experience. A new mattress is expensive and I am very worried about making a very expensive mistake.


I need a bed too (can't imagine why) and am scared out of my wits about shopping for one. I haven't even gone to look at them. About the only thing I know to say is to deal with a reputable place that gives you no hassle about their return policy. 
The problem I found is that what you lay on in the store isn't always what you get and the sales people admit that when you talk to them. We used to have a store in town that bought everything that hotels got rid of to buy new things. They had a ton of mattresses and at the time I saw it, I thought, oh how gross. The law mandates that they're fully cleaned before resale and at least you know that what you lay on, you get. Some of the hotels have the top of the line beds because of the use they get so it might be worth looking into. Too bad that store isn't here anymore :Cry:


----------



## JASHavanese

Kathie said:


> Jan: your DH is wonderful!
> 
> Beverly: I, too, have RA and the sleep number bed has been wonderful for me. Nothing is going to completely remove the pain but it comes closer than anything else I've tried!
> We have had ours for about thirteen years and have added a 3" memory foam topper a year or two ago and now it is good as new again!


I'd love to see a picture of your foam. Which sleep number did you buy?
Oh, something I forgot to mention. When we first looked at the beds they bragged that some hotel uses the p5 bed in their rooms. When we went back, they told us that the same hotels use the p2 with no foam in it. HUH? Geeze, they need to remember what they tell people


----------



## JASHavanese

SMARTY said:


> HEY JAN, It's the 10th is the bed gone????????


Nope the living room is still filled with rolled up crumbling foam on the couch and boxes all over the floor. I should charge them rent for taking up so much space :fencing:


----------



## JASHavanese

SMARTY said:


> Sorry I thought the 10th was your pick up date.


I thought we kept the date in case the 'new' foam sucked but instead they cancelled it. Once again I'm shocked. :kev:


----------



## lcy_pt

JASHavanese said:


> I need a bed too (can't imagine why) and am scared out of my wits about shopping for one. I haven't even gone to look at them. About the only thing I know to say is to deal with a reputable place that gives you no hassle about their return policy.
> *The problem I found is that what you lay on in the store isn't always what you get and the sales people admit that when you talk to them.* We used to have a store in town that bought everything that hotels got rid of to buy new things. They had a ton of mattresses and at the time I saw it, I thought, oh how gross. The law mandates that they're fully cleaned before resale and at least you know that what you lay on, you get. Some of the hotels have the top of the line beds because of the use they get so it might be worth looking into. Too bad that store isn't here anymore :Cry:


my bold

Yup....we bought a new mattress last winter and the salesman told us they actually 'bump up' the level of firmness for display models beyond what you would be able to purchase (instore wear and tear). Not only that but the left side is made 'firmer' than the right in order to give you an idea of the difference between the levels.

You absolutely are not going to get what's on display no matter what level of firmness you request.....

I'm getting tired of all the research you have to do in order to get a reasonable product...not asking for the moon, just something that won't collapse/fall apart/self-destruct the moment you bring it home.


----------



## JASHavanese

lcy_pt said:


> my bold
> 
> Yup....we bought a new mattress last winter and the salesman told us they actually 'bump up' the level of firmness for display models beyond what you would be able to purchase (instore wear and tear). Not only that but the left side is made 'firmer' than the right in order to give you an idea of the difference between the levels.
> 
> You absolutely are not going to get what's on display no matter what level of firmness you request.....
> 
> I'm getting tired of all the research you have to do in order to get a reasonable product...not asking for the moon, just something that won't collapse/fall apart/self-destruct the moment you bring it home.


Are you happy with the bed Pat? I'd just love something that doesn't make me H U R T


----------



## Scooter's Family

After being on vacation for a week I'm actually looking forward to sleeping in my Sleep Number bed tonight. We have a king size bed at home and DH and I slept in a double and both fell into the middle all night. We laughed about it but I was just as comfortable sleeping in the car on the way home!


----------



## mellowbo

Well, I sold my sleep number bed on Craigs list! LOL
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family

:clap2:


----------



## lcy_pt

JASHavanese said:


> Are you happy with the bed Pat? I'd just love something that doesn't make me H U R T


Hey Jan

Yes...we're super pleased with this mattress. It's a Simmons Beautyrest World Class Series - Deauville model. We paid 1/2 price for the set (reg. was $6000.00). Because the mattress we bought was 'firm' I also have a cuddle bed on top (non feather - DH gets tooooo hot) which gets rid of that sleeping on the floor feeling.

I pulled up the website: http://www.simmons.com/products/brands/beautyrest/worldClass.html and thought we'd bought their top of the line but I see they've got two lines above ours. Heck...wonder how much those puppies go for?????(hmmmm, maybe the Deauville is the top for the World Class Series?) 
I dunno....waaaaaaay to many choices out there. I know that different stores here carry Simmons, but of course not the same model so forget price comparison. Not even sure if they have this model in the States...but worth a call maybe. You can tell them I bought mine at The Bay in Quebec City.

Anyways, we've had no problems with our mattress and believe me DH won't tolerate a bad mattress with his back either.


----------



## JASHavanese

mellowbo said:


> Well, I sold my sleep number bed on Craigs list! LOL
> Carole


:clap2:ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

lcy_pt said:


> Hey Jan
> 
> Yes...we're super pleased with this mattress. It's a Simmons Beautyrest World Class Series - Deauville model. We paid 1/2 price for the set (reg. was $6000.00). Because the mattress we bought was 'firm' I also have a cuddle bed on top (non feather - DH gets tooooo hot) which gets rid of that sleeping on the floor feeling.
> 
> I pulled up the website: http://www.simmons.com/products/brands/beautyrest/worldClass.html and thought we'd bought their top of the line but I see they've got two lines above ours. Heck...wonder how much those puppies go for?????(hmmmm, maybe the Deauville is the top for the World Class Series?)
> I dunno....waaaaaaay to many choices out there. I know that different stores here carry Simmons, but of course not the same model so forget price comparison. Not even sure if they have this model in the States...but worth a call maybe. You can tell them I bought mine at The Bay in Quebec City.
> 
> Anyways, we've had no problems with our mattress and believe me DH won't tolerate a bad mattress with his back either.


This cracked me up from that website. They have a sense of humor  http://www.simmons.com/products/bra...ts.html&pdfURL=flash_guides/NewlywedGuide.pdf
I don't even know if I need a soft or firm bed. I slept in my granddaughter's bed and my daughter warned me it was a soft mattress and worried about my back. I loved the bed!! When we got stuck in Va after the National due to bad weather here in Texas, we stayed one night in a hotel and LOVED the bed and both of us felt so refreshed after just a few hours of sleep and that bed was HARD. <sigh> I called the hotel after we got home to find out what it was....they had no clue. grrrrrrr
I feel for your husband. Having a bad back is no fun and it seems like more and more of us have that problem


----------



## BeverlyA

Jan,

Any chance that drug was Keppra? I do take that occasionally to help with nerve pains but I hate to stay on it for long. I'm on Topamax (Dope to the Max) and was previously on the Clonopin family of meds. The problem with the anti-seizure pills that help with the nerve pain is they make me so darn sleepy, and I already really struggle with that, so adding a pill that makes me more sleepy is really a problem.

I do have a TENS unit that I use at home occasionally. I think it distracts my mind from the pain while I use it, but I'm not sure if it solves anything long term. 

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese

BeverlyA said:


> Jan,
> 
> Any chance that drug was Keppra? I do take that occasionally to help with nerve pains but I hate to stay on it for long. I'm on Topamax (Dope to the Max) and was previously on the Clonopin family of meds. The problem with the anti-seizure pills that help with the nerve pain is they make me so darn sleepy, and I already really struggle with that, so adding a pill that makes me more sleepy is really a problem.
> 
> I do have a TENS unit that I use at home occasionally. I think it distracts my mind from the pain while I use it, but I'm not sure if it solves anything long term.
> 
> Beverly


I haven't heard of it before so that's not the one. It might work in the same fashion though. I don't listen very well once he mentions pills so I could be wrong about the action but not the name of it.
My mom had surgery and nothing stopped the pain. They put her on anything and everything and she went to her dr in tears begging for pain relief. He didn't know what else to try so he called the physical therapy dept and wanted to know f they knew of anything to help her. They said yes, send her over and put a tens unit on her and that was what gave her relief. This was something like 25 years ago and I wasn't sure if they still had the tens unit available


----------



## LuvCicero

Beverly, I'm checking in to see if you got your bed today!! I sure hope you got the right foam and didn't have any problems. I will keep my fingers crossed that this bed will be comfortable for you and help with your pain.


----------



## BeverlyA

They came and set my bed up today as planned and I am SOOOO excited to sleep on it!!!

I did get the foam I was expecting, plus I got a booklet that showed every layer of the bed system that had a pretty good picture of the foam, and mine looks like the picture! yeah!

I'm going to start out slow, like they recommend, and not just head to 25 or 30, but I'm very hopeful that both DH and I will be loving it!

You can be sure, either way, I'll be updating you!

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero

Beverly, I hope you can tell from one night if you are going to like the bed. I'm not a slow type person when I want something (only when I don't...lol) I got in the bed and played with the remotes about 30 minutes until I felt 'just right'...so relaxed and no pains anywhere. I use 35 or 40 and adjust the frame....and I'm sleeping solid all night. Spend time for a few days playing with the numbers and I hope you find your 'sleeping spot'. It is wonderufl to wake feeking good!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Well I would like to write a longer post, but I'm too anxious to get to my sleep number bed! 
Last night was terrific!
I started at 50 and I think it was the pre-set #3 for the frame. My DH had his legs cranked way up, he was loving it too.

I was soooo enjoying the waving massage before I fell asleep, the dogs didn't know quite what to think of that, but settled down quickly. The little "clunk" when it shut off woke me up but I fell right back to sleep. I didn't wake up once from pain. The couple times I did wake up, I would stretch out, checking for the usual unbearable pain that I get while laying down and I won't say I had none at all, but it was markedly less.
I'm looking forward to working the number down little by little, I'm just scared to go too fast and be sore from it. With the P7, they said most people go 5-10 lower than they usually would, so that would be 25-30 for me.

After one night, I can honestly say we have no plans on sending it back after another 29 more nights. :tea:

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero

Beverly, I am glad to hear that you think you will be pleased with your bed. Less pain is a good thing! 

I also love the wave massage and get so relaxed which I think helps greatly with getting sound asleep instead of tossing. I use the pre set #2 for the frame...but after it stops I lower the head a tad and never wake with acid reflux any longer. I know one bed doesn't fit all....but I've found mine!!

I do hope you continue to enjoy good sleep.


----------



## Missy

Yay Bev. I am writing down P7, I think I will go check it out.


----------



## BeverlyA

Missy,

It is the same as the one others have, but it has a layer of the memory foam on top. It was also 1000$ off for their "Fathers Day" promotion.

If anyone is interested, I found any size mattress covers with memory foam tops on sale for 79.99 PLUS 2 free pillows from The Company Store! (it might have just been 1 pillow, made from the same memory foam)

I think if I wouldn't have gotten the foam on my bed, I would have tried it on a mattress pad for 80$.

Up stairs for a massage now!
Beverly


----------



## marjrc

Wow, Beverly, that is great news!! Living with pain takes a huge toll on us, but it seems at least a little bit easier to cope with when we get a good night's sleep. It's crucial ! Glad it's working so far.


----------



## SMARTY

Jan did Sleep Number ever pick up that bed or do you still have the boxes in your LR? When is the move taking place to Jax? I'll be going back to Amelia island in a couple of months, maybe we could have lunch.


----------



## JASHavanese

SMARTY said:


> Jan did Sleep Number ever pick up that bed or do you still have the boxes in your LR? When is the move taking place to Jax? I'll be going back to Amelia island in a couple of months, maybe we could have lunch.


They finally picked it up 7-16 and wonder of wonders they still haven't put the money back on my credit card. I checked my account online just to make sure it didn't come in. Gee, I'm stunned, I'm shocked......not. How many months have they had my money now? At least we don't have all of the boxes in the living room anymore.
The guys who picked up the bed don't work for sleep number but do their work for them. They were so thrilled to deal with us because we were nice to them. They said they're used to hearing complaints all day long and getting yelled at. They also said that the company was just bought out by I think they said Sterling but could be wrong about that and they are hoping that the company gets run right now.
We asked them if either of them have a sleep number bed and both said no way in heck would they have one after fixing them and listening to complaints all day long.

Edited to add: I just checked my credit card online and sleep number got my money on 5-20. Think of the interest they make off of people.


----------



## JASHavanese

SMARTY said:


> Jan did Sleep Number ever pick up that bed or do you still have the boxes in your LR? When is the move taking place to Jax? I'll be going back to Amelia island in a couple of months, maybe we could have lunch.


Oops, I forgot the Jax part. The gov't pulled the funding for the jobs in Jax so it looks like hubby will retire. He asked me where I wanted to live and I said the Tampa area so that's where we're looking. I'm trying to get our house on the market in 2 weeks and we are working our behinds off to try to make that date.
The house looked like someone turned it upside down and shook it as we moved things out of different rooms and tore down some things. Finally today we have 3 bedrooms that actually look like bedrooms and the living room ALMOST looks like a living room again.
Wow, the things we've found!! I came across a box today that I didn't even know I had and it's full of reeeeeeeeally old pictures and even has a birth certificate from 1889 in it. 
My grandpa passed away in 1958 and one of the questions on the death certificate is did he work on a farm. Wow, that was strange to see.
Oh how times have changed! There's a newspaper clipping that has my grandma in it when she was younger and she was with a group of women. It was all women in the photo and instead of listing the names of the women, it listed them as _*Mmes*_. and their husband's names. I sat and had a good cry looking through all of that....and had some smiles in there too. It was like walking through history


----------



## SMARTY

I'm glad the bed is gone. Tampa seemed like a great city. My DD lived there for 3 years in the Brandon area. She has lived in Atlanta, Tallahassee, Tampa, Fresno, Houston and now Wales. Houston was and is her favorite by far.


----------



## Kathie

Jan, sorry the Jax job fell through - I was looking forward to seeing you! Maybe I can still talk Dale into coming down here and we can head down to Tampa for a visit. I think it's only around 5 hrs.

I hope everything goes smoothly with getting the house sold and finding another. My neighbor's dad lived in Tampa (passed away last Dec.) and she loved going down there. I should use her car for the trip - I think it knows the way there by heart......lol


----------



## Scooter's Family

My car knows the way, I used to live there and 4 of my brothers still do. From Atlanta it's an 8-9 hour trip but it's easy. There's a wonderful pizza place in Brandon, just outside of Tampa, called Babe's. BEST PIZZA EVER! Jan, it would be worth moving there just for the pizza! Close to Bradenton beaches too, only about an hour drive.


----------



## JASHavanese

I'm really pushing hubby to talk to everyone he knows in Florida to try to find a job that the gov't will fund so that they'll pay for our move. Yikes, a 20 hour drive moving ourselves and going where we have no job. Kind of spooky but at least he can retire and we have an income. 
About beds, Big Lots has a thick memory foam covering for your mattress pretty cheap. My body hates memory foam so that's not for me but some of you may love it. They had a different kind of mattress thingie so i bought that and we'll see how that works with Bedrock. My body just isn't made for sleeping on the 4 foot love seat I've been on for so long.
I got a check from Sleep Number for the bed that we returned. We lost about 500.00 in the deal but at least all of the boxes are out of the living room. Now I'm hoping their check clears.
Ha to pizza...I'm thinking casino in Tampa :bounce:


----------



## Jane

Beverly, do you still like your P7?

Missy, did you decide to get a new bed?

I am shopping for a new mattress also...and I remembered this thread. It has taken me hours to read it all! Now I'm scared to death to go shopping...

Sigh!


----------



## JASHavanese

Jane said:


> Beverly, do you still like your P7?
> 
> Missy, did you decide to get a new bed?
> 
> I am shopping for a new mattress also...and I remembered this thread. It has taken me hours to read it all! Now I'm scared to death to go shopping...
> 
> Sigh!


I am too Jane which is why I'm putting it off. Maybe the place we move to will have one of those places that buys up all the things hotels replace which includes beds and I can get the one I lay on and like. We used to have a place in town like that and I though eeeeeeeewwwwwwww, used beds, who would buy that. I changed my mind because I want the bed I lay on to go home with me and not wind up with something that doesn't resemble what I tried in a store.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Close to Bradenton beaches too, only about an hour drive.


Have you heard about our beach? It's loaded with tar balls and people are tracking the tar into the hotels on the beach. There are lots of bottles of baby oil that the city has put out since it's the only thing that gets the tar off. This place has gone nuts! 
Record breaking heat, record breaking no rain, and brown crunch that hurts your feet to walk on for grass even if you water it every day. Yards are sinking cause we're on clay, foundations are splitting houses, and no flowers to be found. It's like we walked into the twilight zone here.


----------



## Sissygirl

Well, I just spent the last hour reading this whole thread. I am more confused now than ever. DH and I are looking for a new mattress and he wants the tempurpedic and I do not.

Is the tempurpedic and the sleep number the same thing?

Jan, I am glad you at least got some of your money back. What a mess!

We just started looking yesterday and it normally takes us weeks to make decisions (well DH it does...lololol) We are getting a Lady Americana for the guest room. We only have someone sleep there 5/6 times a year.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Sarah

a family member of mine loves it. She did however say, it took her forever to figure out the right number for her and her hubby. Apparently she kept going up and down thinking she found the right number. But would wake up in pain. 

Finally, after discussing the issue with the Sleep Number Corp office, the rep said to set the number as low as it could go and see how that goes.

She has slept like a baby since. 

Her hubby however, has the highest number on his side. So she sleeps deep in the bed, and he towers over her. LOL Its kinda funny really.


----------



## Jane

We have decided!

We ordered a lower end *Sleep Number bed (the c3)* that does not have a pillow top or any foam padding added to the top (so I can avoid the whole right foam/wrong foam issue that poor Jan had to deal with)! What sold me was the ability to select my desired firmness on a scale of 0 to 100, and that my husband can also select his desired firmness - and that they can be different! Hooray! I felt good when the mattress was at 70 or above - I need a very firm bed. (I have a pillowtop innerspring mattress now and I will never buy a pillowtop again. Once the pillowtop loses its fluffiness, you end up with two body-shaped depressions in the bed, and in my case, a slope with a ridge in the middle of the mattress. I always feel like I'm going to roll off.)

I also ordered a *2" latex foam mattress topper* to go on top of my Sleep Number bed. Latex foam has a very different feel from regular foam and memory foam. I really liked one of the Latex foam mattresses I tried in the store. Once the latex topper loses its integrity, I can just replace it with another one without having to buy a whole new mattress. I also got a Latex foam pillow - I used to have one as a kid, and took it with me to college when it finally fell apart  Both of these were at great prices at overstock.com (thanks for the tip, Ann!)

We tried the Tempurpedic beds too, but my hubby said his back was starting to hurt after we'd only been on it for 5 minutes. I think they are too soft for us, but I can see why many people really like them!

In 2 weeks, my new bed should arrive! I'm so excited!


----------



## BeverlyA

Congratulations Jane!!! :tea:

I am still enjoying my sleep number bed. It's funny that you posted that today Sarah, as that is what is happening with my DH and myself. I keep going lower and lower, to the point where I am totally sunk in, and DH is not sunk in at all. Next to that, I have my head slightly raised, and my feet slightly raised.

We've had ours three weeks now and we both still mess with the numbers every night. I fall asleep every night with the remotes laying on my chest.
I'm glad that we got the adjustable frame, because those adjustments really help with my back, but it does have draw backs.

You did a really smart thing Jane. Watching them set the bed up, I realized any of the foam could be easily replaced.

Any time you find a bed that helps you sleep, you've succeeded!

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese

Sissygirl said:


> Well, I just spent the last hour reading this whole thread. I am more confused now than ever. DH and I are looking for a new mattress and he wants the tempurpedic and I do not.
> 
> Is the tempurpedic and the sleep number the same thing?
> 
> Jan, I am glad you at least got some of your money back. What a mess!
> 
> We just started looking yesterday and it normally takes us weeks to make decisions (well DH it does...lololol) We are getting a Lady Americana for the guest room. We only have someone sleep there 5/6 times a year.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Missie, the p7 sleep number bed is like a temperpedic bed but read the class action lawsuit against sleep number before buying one. 
So far the check from sleep number hasn't bounced so if it is still there by Friday I'll pay off my credit card that I bought it on. <crossing fingers>


----------



## Jane

Update: We are loving the Sleep Number bed! I just put the 2" latex foam topper on it that I ordered separately from overstock.com and it is just perfect. Ahhhhh! No more backaches, and when I sleep on my side, my hips don't ache. This combo is working really well. My only teeny tiny complaint is that the foam does feel "hotter" to me, but it isn't unbearable. I just need fewer blankets on top now.


----------



## Missy

Jane, the foam will calm down as it gets older... and won't be so hot. On my last bed, we bought a foam topper and at first I was so hot but then not at all. I am so glad you can say good by to back aches and hip aches! I too am loving my Rhapsody bed for that same reason. Only problem. I don't want to get out of bed in the am.


----------



## Milo's Mom

We have two sleep number beds - both with 2inch foam toppers from Overstock. Love them!


----------



## LuvCicero

Well, I haven't checked this thread in a while and I'm glad that Beverly is still enjoying her bed....and I'm happy also to hear that Jane is sleeping without pain. I am still loving my sleep number and feel cuddled each night with mine on a low number. I think Kathie has the foam topper on her sleep number and loves it also. I may try that later, but for now I am very happy with ours. I just wish Jan could have had good results also.  OH...one of the best things I like is that I don't feel DH turning during the night!


----------



## Kathie

Dale is right - we did get memory foam for our sleep number beds. They are nearly fifteen years old now and about three years ago they started to get a little less comfortable so that's when I added the foam toppers and I love them. Like Jane - no hip pain!


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> I just wish Jan could have had good results also.  !


Me too! When someone mentioned the latex topper I got one for Bedrock and oooooooh that's so much better. Foam and memory foam didn't do my back any wonders but the latex topper sure did. 
My grandkiddo in New Orleans has a bed I love and when they move in with us I'm going to swipe it LOL


----------



## mlmblonde

*Sleep Number*

Ahhh..... I thought I was losing it. I read this discussion when doing a search online about opinions on the sleep number and finding the bedding for the split king. I registered to ask questions, then all I could find was cute dogs. I love dogs, but was looking for beds )))

I see this is an old Thread. Those of you that have Sleep number beds... who has a King SPLIT and where did you find sheets for the bottom that are extra long but with decent thread count. I could find plenty of XL twins but only JUNKY thread counts of 200 or so. I'd like some nice ones. Any suggestions?

Also looking for the dust ruffles that are for the split king with velcro bottom? ANy ideas?

How do you all like the sleep number. I'm hoping we do as the one we just ordered came in about $5,200. I didn't realize how hard it was to find sheets, till we left the store and looked all over, and finally came home to search online.

Looking forward to hearing your opinions.

Diane


----------



## Cristina76

Wow good post .. I'm looking to get a new bed in the next month too.. This is all good info... because seriously i dont now what kind of bed i want to get.. lol.. thanks everyone.


----------



## ls-indy

Diane - you can find higher thread count XL-twin sheets at Bed Bath & Beyond when the college kids go back to school... The athletes all get the XL twins in their dorm rooms.

I just get a king-size dust ruffle, cut it in half, and finish the cut edges. I've also put velcro on the undersides when I had a dust ruffle that shifted around too much from the bed being raised and lowered....

I thought they sold the sheets at the Sleep Number stores.... I'd also just google for them... Good Luck!


----------



## Laurief

Just gotta say,

4 years with my sleep number bed, and as a sufferer of fibromyalgia for years, this was the BEST investment we ever ever made!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

We have had the Sleep Number Bed for years...over10 years. I always bought my sheets at Target without problems.


----------

